# Oir / Escuchar



## gs3

Todos los días tengo múltiples ocasiones de apreciar la falta de competencia de los profesionales de los medios de comunicación, que cometen errores a mansalva. Errores que serían disculpables en gente inculta no son admisibles en los que hacen del lenguaje su profesión.

Hay un caso que oigo contínuamente y que me molesta y no entiendo cual es la causa. Me refiero al uso de "escuchar" cuando lo correcto sería "oir". Se ha convertido en algo muy corriente en todos los medios y entre la población española. (Quiero hacer notar que me refiero solamente al español peninsular. Entiendo muy bien que en otras partes del mundo este uso puede ser correcto.)

Hace poco, un conocido presentador, hablaba del problema del ruido en las ciudades y decía de una señora que "escuchaba" el ruido de la calle desde su casa. Quizá piensen que les hace sonar más inteligentes pero, a mis oidos, el uso incorrecto de "escuchar" en lugar de "oir" les hace sonar como redichos e ignorantes. Si hay alguien que debería usar el idioma correctamente son los profesionales de los medios de comunicación.

Este mal uso está provocando que se pierda el verbo oir y la distinción entre "oir" y "escuchar". "Escuchar" implica la voluntad deliberada de oir el sonido lo cual contradice el contexto en que se dijo dijo. La señora, muy a su pesar, "oye" el ruido de la calle y quisiera no oirlo. No lo "escucha".

Consultando el diccionario veo las definiciones:

Escuchar
1- intr. Aplicar el oído para oír
2- tr. Prestar atención a lo que se oye.
3- Atender a un aviso, consejo o sugerencia

Oir:
1- tr. Percibir los sonidos a través del oído
2- Atender los ruegos, súplicas o consejos de alguien
3- Entender lo que otro dice

"Oir" es involuntario mientras que "escuchar" implica voluntad deliberada de oir y entender.

"No te oigo" significa "no soy capaz de captar lo que dices" mientras que "no te escucho" significa que, deliberadamente "no presto atención a lo que me dices". Todos los días oigo a alguien hablando por el móvil que dice a gritos "No te escucho!" 

Creo que es muy posible que el origen de este mal uso esté en la gran cantidad de inmigrantes de sudamérica. En cualquier caso, suena muy mal a mis oídos españoles y deberíamos evitar que este uso se extienda.


----------



## Jellby

Pues sí, a mí ya me lo explicaban de pequeñito en la escuela: se oye sin querer, se escucha queriendo.

Por cierto, ya que estamos, la abreviatura "vs." (con minúscula) viene de "versus", que en latín significa "hacia". En inglés la usan con el significado de "contra" o "frente a", pero en español no. Además, en español se suele poner con mayúsculas sólo la primera palabra de los títulos. Así que te habría quedado mejor si hubieras puesto como título del hilo "Oír frente a escuchar", por ejemplo


----------



## Mei

Hola,

Hay varios hilos donde se habla de esto. Aquí tienes uno.

Espero que te sirva.

Mei


----------



## xymox

De acuerdo con gs3, desde el principio, hasta el final.

Y gracias Jellby por lo de vs/versus/Vs.


----------



## Mei

gs3 said:
			
		

> *Mei*, gracias por el enlace. No se me ocurrió buscar.



 

Mei


----------



## Kong Ze

gs3 said:
			
		

> Hace poco, un conocido presentador (,) hablaba del problema del ruido en las ciudades y decía de una señora que "escuchaba" el ruido de la calle desde su casa. Quizá piensen que les hace sonar más inteligentes pero, a mis oídos, el uso incorrecto de "escuchar" en lugar de "oír" les hace sonar como redichos e ignorantes.
> (...)
> Creo que es muy posible que el origen de este mal uso esté en la gran cantidad de inmigrantes de Sudamérica. En cualquier caso, suena muy mal a mis oídos españoles y deberíamos evitar que este uso se extienda.


Estoy de acuerdo en que tratemos de evitar el mal uso de "escuchar". Lo que no entiendo es por qué achacas el origen de esta incorrección a los sudamericanos. ¿Podrías explicarlo mejor? Da la impresión, según lo expuesto poco antes, de que los tachas de ignorantes.


----------



## gs3

Kong Ze said:
			
		

> Estoy de acuerdo en que tratemos de evitar el mal uso de "escuchar". Lo que no entiendo es por qué achacas el origen de esta incorrección a los sudamericanos. ¿Podrías explicarlo mejor? Da la impresión, según lo expuesto poco antes, de que los tachas de ignorantes.


Vamos por partes. Dije que "Creo que es muy posible que el origen de este mal uso esté en la gran cantidad de inmigrantes de sudamérica". El motivo de mis sopecha es porque se lo oigo mucho más a los sudamericanos. También dije "Entiendo muy bien que en otras partes del mundo este uso puede ser correcto" de modo que de esto no se sigue en absoluto tu conclusión de que parece que los tacho de ignorantes. Puede que ese uso sea correcto en su tierra sin serlo en España.


----------



## esteban

gs3 said:
			
		

> Vamos por partes. Dije que "Creo que es muy posible que el origen de este mal uso esté en la gran cantidad de inmigrantes de sudamérica". El motivo de mis sopecha es porque se lo oigo mucho más a los sudamericanos. También dije "Entiendo muy bien que en otras partes del mundo este uso puede ser correcto" de modo que de esto no se sigue en absoluto tu conclusión de que parece que los tacho de ignorantes. Puede que ese uso sea correcto en su tierra sin serlo en España.


 
Las reglas del espanol son las mismas para todo el mundo...lo que pasa es que ciertos errores son màs tolerados segùn el lugar donde te encuentres...
A mì no me suena bien "Le veo (a Carlos)" por ejemplo pero en Espana es tolerado...

Saludos


----------



## gs3

esteban said:
			
		

> Las reglas del espanol son las mismas para todo el mundo...lo que pasa es que ciertos errores son màs tolerados segùn el lugar donde te encuentres...


 Yo no estoy de acuerdo con eso y creo que la Real Academia de la Lengua, tampoco pero finalmente es una cuestión de opinión. 





			
				esteban said:
			
		

> A mì no me suena bien "Le veo (a Carlos)" por ejemplo pero en Espana es tolerado...


 Que te "suene" bien o mal no lo hace correcto o incorrecto. ¿Me puedes explicar _por qué_ lo consideras incorrecto?


----------



## gs3

Como aclaración a lo anterior digo que cada país tiene su academia de la lengua española y que, obviamente, las reglas no son las mismas para todos los países.

La Real Academia de la Lengua Española admite "le veo" como correcto por lo que en España es correcto (a no ser que ahora digamos que la RAE carece de autoridad, en cuyo caso. . . sigue siendo correcto!).  Si academias de algunos países sudamericanos no lo admiten entonces será incorrecto allí.


----------



## Kong Ze

gs3 said:
			
		

> Vamos por partes. Dije que "Creo que es muy posible que el origen de este mal uso esté en la gran cantidad de inmigrantes de sudamérica". El motivo de mis sopecha es porque se lo oigo mucho más a los sudamericanos. También dije "Entiendo muy bien que en otras partes del mundo este uso puede ser correcto" de modo que de esto *no se sigue en absoluto tu conclusión de que parece* que los tacho de ignorantes. Puede que ese uso sea correcto en su tierra sin serlo en España.


 Gracias por aclararlo un poco. Aclaro que no he dicho que "pareciera", sino que "daba la impresión" ("Opinión, sentimiento, juicio que algo o alguien suscitan, sin que, muchas veces, se puedan justificar." _ © RAE_). Otra impresión mía: quizá en esta aclaración a alguien hipersensible le choque que hayas usado "sospecha" en lugar de "hipótesis".


----------



## everything

Yo creo que lógicamente se puede argumentar que "le veo" no sea correcto, porque la persona a quien estás viendo es un objeto directo del verbo 'ver'.

El fenónmeno  de  léismo es consequencia de  confundir la "a personal" (veo a él) con la 'a' que indica la relación entre un verbo y sus objetos directo e indirecto.

Nunca dirías "Tí veo" (aunque se dice "veo a tí")

pero este "error" es tan común que ahora se considera correcto.


----------



## gs3

everything said:
			
		

> Yo creo que lógicamente se puede argumentar que "le veo" no sea correcto, porque la persona a quien estás viendo es un objeto directo del verbo 'ver'.
> 
> El fenónmeno de léismo es consequencia de confundir la "a personal" (veo a él) con la 'a' que indica la relación entre un verbo y sus objetos directo e indirecto.
> 
> Nunca dirías "Tí veo" (aunque se dice "veo a tí")
> 
> pero este "error" es tan común que ahora se considera correcto.


Bueno, el uso tiene tantos siglos que se remonta a los orígenes de la lengua española y la RAE lo admite como correcto pero tú insistes en que es un "error".   Según eso toda la lengua española es un inmenso error porque no es más que "latín mal hablado".


----------



## everything

gs3 said:
			
		

> Bueno, el uso tiene tantos siglos que se remonta a los orígenes de la lengua española y la RAE lo admite como correcto pero tú insistes en que es un "error".   Según eso toda la lengua española es un inmenso error porque no es más que "latín mal hablado".


Pues, no. (nota por favor que escribía "error" entre comillas) No soy un presciptivista (es la palabra correcta?) en cuanto a la gramática, y estoy de acuerdo con la decisión de la RAE de admitirlo como correcto. Sólo quería demostrar que sí se puede argumentar que "le veo" no sea correcto, y es un argumento bastante persuasivo (para mí).

Incluso en partes de España (según entiendo) se lo considera incorrecto.

Si la RAE tuviera una postura totalmente prescriptivista, no lo admitiría eso de 'le veo'. 

(nota: no sé si prescriptivista sea la traducción correcta de la palabra inglés prescriptivist)


----------



## Kong Ze

Decir "le veo" es un leísmo, pero no es una incorrección, según la RAE:


> *leísmo**.*
> 
> *1.* m._ Gram._ Empleo de la forma _le_ y, con menos frecuencia _les,_ de _él_ en el acusativo masculino singular o plural cuando el pronombre representa a personas.
> * 2.* m._ Gram._ Incorrección consistente en emplear la forma _le_ o _les_ para el acusativo masculino singular o plural cuando el pronombre no se refiere a personas, o para el acusativo femenino singular o plural.
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


 En el DPD explican por qué se acepta:


> Debido a su extensión entre hablantes cultos y escritores de prestigio, se admite el uso de _le_ en lugar de _lo_ en función de complemento directo cuando el referente es una persona de sexo masculino: _«Tu padre no era feliz._ [...] _Nunca le vi alegre»_ (TBallester _Filomeno_ [Esp. 1988]).
> _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005
> Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## lazarus1907

La gente ha estado usando las palabras "oír" y "escuchar" mal desde hace ya mucho tiempo, y me parece injusto achacárselo a los hispanoamericanos. Lázaro Carreter (antiguo presidente de la RAE, ya difunto) ya escribía en 1990 quejándose de esto en España, y de el extranjerismo *versus* (1985) que mencionó *Jellby*, que confundiéndolo con un cultismo de distinción, se prefiere a la pobra e incomprendida preposición "contra". El Sr. Lázaro Carreter decía: 

"_No hay novedad más imbécil que este *versus*, y, por tanto, más necesaria para los imbéciles. Advierto que este último adjetivo no constituye, en mi ánimo, una injuria, sino un diagnóstico. Hablo etimológicamente, e imbecillus significa en latín tan sólo «débil de caracter»_"


----------



## Kong Ze

Una aportación más:


> (...) *Menos justificable es el empleo de escuchar en lugar de *_*oír*,_ para referirse simplemente a la acción de percibir un sonido a través del oído, sin que exista intencionalidad previa por parte del sujeto; *pero es uso que también existe desde época clásica y sigue vigente hoy, en autores de prestigio, especialmente americanos, por lo que no cabe su censura*: _«Su terrible y espantoso estruendo cerca y lejos se escuchaba»_ (Cervantes _Persiles_ [Esp. 1616]); _«Chirriaron los fuelles, patinaron en el polvo las gomas, se desfondaron los frenos y se escucharon alaridos»_ (Sarduy _Pájaros_ [Cuba 1993]).
> _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005
> Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


 ... Cervantes era de Alcalá de Henares, ¿no?

Aunque "no quepa su censura", reitero que me parece muy bien que tratemos de utilizar correctamente las dos palabras.


----------



## lazarus1907

Kong Ze said:
			
		

> Aunque "no quepa su censura", reitero que me parece muy bien que tratemos de utilizar correctamente las dos palabras.


Tenemos tantos vocablos en español no para que podamos elegir arbitrariamente entre palabras que son idénticas y cambiar de vez en cuando, sino para poder matizar. Usar estas dos palabras de manera idéntica es disminuir la riqueza expresiva de nuestro idioma, la verdad.

¡Te escuchamos, pero no te oímos! (a ver cómo se interpreta esto si significan lo mismo)


----------



## Kong Ze

¿Dónde he dicho que signifiquen lo mismo? Precisamente lo que quería decir es que me parece muy bien el objetivo de este hilo: que aprendamos a usar cada palabra con su significado justo. Yo también preferiría *no tener que oír* (puesto que es involuntario) lo de "¡Habla más alto, que no te escucho!".


----------



## gs3

everything said:
			
		

> Pues, no. (nota por favor que escribía "error" entre comillas) No soy un presciptivista (es la palabra correcta?) en cuanto a la gramática, y estoy de acuerdo con la decisión de la RAE de admitirlo como correcto. Sólo quería demostrar que sí se puede argumentar que "le veo" no sea correcto, y es un argumento bastante persuasivo (para mí).


 Por poder, se puede argumentar que la tierra es plana pero en este caso, si vas de "prescriptivista" pierdes porque el organismo prescriptivo que es la RAE te quita la razón y si vas de "descriptivista" también pierdes porque el uso te quita la razón. 
Esta página lo explica bien: h ttp://culturitalia.uibk.ac.at/hispanoteca/Foro-preguntas/ARCHIVO-Foro/Le%C3%ADsmo%20y%20oraciones%20impersonales.htm


			
				everything said:
			
		

> Incluso en partes de España (según entiendo) se lo considera incorrecto.


 Lo dudo pero aunque así fuera estarían equivocados. 





			
				everything said:
			
		

> Si la RAE tuviera una postura totalmente prescriptivista, no lo admitiría eso de 'le veo'.


 La RAE es "prescriptivista" por definición. es el organismo que prescribe lo que es correcto y lo que es incorrecto. Y prescribe que ese uso es correcto por las mismas razones que admite todo lo demás: Porque tiene siglos de uso por hablantes y escritores cultos. Francamente, creo que cualquiera que insista en mantener que ese uso es un error aparecería como pedante.

Pero, volviendo al mal uso de "escuchar" que es el objeto de este hilo, sólo intentaba decir que puede que ese uso, incorrecto en España, quizá sea correcto en ciertos países de Sudamérica. Intentaba curarme an salud para que nadie sospechara que me animaban intenciones xenofóbicas pero veo que, a pesar de eso, no lo conseguí.

En España el uso es incorrecto y está muy extendido entre la población, lo cual ya es malo pero es mucho peor que esté extendido entre los profesionales del lenguaje. Propongo que deberíamos escribirles y corregirles los errores, a ver si aprenden algo.


----------



## gs3

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> La gente ha estado usando las palabras "oír" y "escuchar" mal desde hace ya mucho tiempo, y me parece injusto achacárselo a los hispanoamericanos. Lázaro Carreter (antiguo presidente de la RAE, ya difunto) ya escribía en 1990 quejándose de esto en España


No dudo que ese uso existiera en 1990 y mucho antes pero creo que era un fenómeno minoritario que en los últimos años se ha extendido de forma masiva. Y digo que creo que es posible que un factor sea la inmigración de la América hispana porque se lo oigo constantemente, mucho más que a los españoles, y cuando he corregido a varios inmigrantes me han dicho que en su país es uso común y correcto.


----------



## everything

gs3 said:
			
		

> Por poder, se puede argumentar que la tierra es plana pero en este caso, si vas de "prescriptivista" pierdes porque el organismo prescriptivo que es la RAE te quita la razón y si vas de "descriptivista" también pierdes porque el uso te quita la razón.
> Esta página lo explica bien: h ttp://culturitalia.uibk.ac.at/hispanoteca/Foro-preguntas/ARCHIVO-Foro/Le%C3%ADsmo%20y%20oraciones%20impersonales.htm
> Lo dudo pero aunque así fuera estarían equivocados. La RAE es "prescriptivista" por definición. es el organismo que prescribe lo que es correcto y lo que es incorrecto. Y prescribe que ese uso es correcto por las mismas razones que admite todo lo demás: Porque tiene siglos de uso por hablantes y escritores cultos. Francamente, creo que cualquiera que insista en mantener que ese uso es un error aparecería como pedante.



NO INSISTO EN MANTENER QUE ESE USO ES UN ERROR! 

^^estoy bastante de acuerdo con todo lo que dices gs3. No decía que el leísmo sea incorrecto (muchas veces calificar algo de 'incorrecto' es un juicio de valores), sino que hay un argumento lógico con el que puedes argumentar que el leísmo sea incorrecto. 

Repito: no considero que el leísmo sea incorrecto (de hecho, a mí me gustá más decir "le vi andando.." que "lo vi.." )


en cuanto a lo de "La RAE es "prescriptivista" por definición. es el organismo que prescribe lo que es correcto y lo que es incorrecto.", dos personas prescriptivistas pueden estar de desacuerdo... como dijiste tu mismo para otra Academia de la lengua española el leísmo pueda ser 'incorrecto' pero eso no quiere decir que sea incorrecto en España. En inglés algunos prescriptivistas lo consideran correcto decir "to boldly go" (no dicen que debe considerarse correcto, sino que ES correcto) y otros lo consideran una barbaridad (los "split infinitives")

de todas maneras, a mí no me importa mucho porque soy descriptivista.

además no soy especialista en los lenguas y sólo quería ventilar una opinión (que ni siquiera era la mía), una manera de ver las cosas 

siento desviar del tema de este hilo. (ahora me callo)


----------



## esteban

gs3 said:
			
		

> Yo no estoy de acuerdo con eso y creo que la Real Academia de la Lengua, tampoco pero finalmente es una cuestión de opinión. Que te "suene" bien o mal no lo hace correcto o incorrecto. ¿Me puedes explicar _por qué_ lo consideras incorrecto?


 
Hola gs3!

!Qué pena no haberte aclarado antes lo que habìa escrito! Veo que everything tuvo la amabilidad de hacerlo por mì.
Para mì sì existe un espanol "estàndar" pero obviamente es discutible. Cuando consulto el diccionario de la RAE pues me da la impresiòn de que en muchos casos se ha buscado compromisos para tratar de uniformizar las reglas gramaticales del espanol...
Y con respecto al "leìsmo" pues creo que es aceptado cuando "le" se refiere a una persona de sexo masculino (no me preguntes por qué) pero se recomienda "lo" cuando es complemento directo (como en el caso de "le veo"). De paso no estaba dàndole lecciones de gramàtica a nadie porque entre otras cosas yo me he equivocado muchas veces con este tema...Y por si las moscas !tampoco te estaba diciendo racista ni nada por el estilo! Es màs, te confirmo que yo muchas veces utilizo "oìr" en vez de "escuchar" pero no sé si se comete ese error màs seguido en Espana o en Colombia (o América Latina en general)...

Saludos

esteban


----------



## osloborger

gs3 said:
			
		

> Creo que es muy posible que el origen de este mal uso esté en la gran cantidad de inmigrantes de sudamérica. En cualquier caso, suena muy mal a mis oídos españoles y deberíamos evitar que este uso se extienda.





> entiendo muy bien que en otras partes del mundo este uso puede ser correcto



Decir que la confusión entre los campos semánticos de dos términos es un mal uso, que suena mal y que debería ser evitado; y asociar la expanción de este mal uso en España a un gupo inmigratorio me parece una provocación. Excusarse, por no sonar xenofóbico, detras de un relativismo que aceptaría el mal uso como válido en ciertas regiones, no disminuye el efecto.
No, por supuesto que no es aceptada como correcta la confusión entre oír y escuchar, pero la alternancia en el uso es un fenómeno bastante generalizado.
Me parece que saltar un paso argumentativo para relacionar la extención en el mal uso de los vocablos en España a la inmigración sudamericana es un poco osado. En otro post, más adelante, aclarás este paso argumentativo que obviaste en tu primer post:


> creo que es posible que un factor sea la inmigración de la América hispana porque se lo oigo  constantemente, mucho más que a los españoles, y cuando he corregido a varios inmigrantes me han dicho que en su país es uso común y correcto.


Me parece que falta evidencia y seriedad.

Ahora bien, entiendo que no tenés malas intenciones y que pretendiste evitar éste mismo mal entendido desde que iniciaste el Thread. Pero como sudamericana no puedo dejar de sentirme un poco ofendida ante semejantes juicios acelerados...

En lo referente al leísmo, un artículo interesante acerca de la confusión etimológica en el uso de los pronombres españoles que ha sido validado como norma.
http://culturitalia.uibk.ac.at/hispanoteca/Grammatik-Stichworte/Gram%C3%A1tica%20espa%C3%B1ola/LE%C3%8DSMO%20LO%C3%8DSMO%20LA%C3%8DSMO%20-%20Enfoque%20socioling%C3%BC%C3%ADstico.htm

Saludos

Oborg...-


----------



## gs3

osloborger said:
			
		

> Decir que la confusión entre los campos semánticos de dos términos es un mal uso, que suena mal y que debería ser evitado; y asociar la expanción de este mal uso en España a un gupo inmigratorio me parece una provocación. Excusarse, por no sonar xenofóbico, detras de un relativismo que aceptaría el mal uso como válido en ciertas regiones, no disminuye el efecto.


 No voy a perder el tiempo explicandolo por enésima vez. Creo que cualquier persona de inteligencia media puede entender que un uso puede ser correcto en un dialecto e incorrecto en otro. 





> Me parece que saltar un paso argumentativo para relacionar la extención en el mal uso de los vocablos en España a la inmigración sudamericana es un poco osado.


 No me tires de la lengua. . . No sigo. Que los lectores juzguen.


----------



## osloborger

gs3 said:
			
		

> No voy a perder el tiempo explicandolo por enésima vez. Creo que cualquier persona de inteligencia media puede entender que un uso puede ser correcto en un dialecto e incorrecto en otro. No me tires de la lengua. . . No sigo. Que los lectores juzguen.


Recordemos la cordialidad en este foro, por favor.  No es necesario recurrir a una falacia ad-hominem para dejar de argumentar.-

Entiendo tu intención de otorgar respeto al uso de oír y escuchar en latinoamérica como una rasgo dialectal. Y repito: NO, no es la norma, pero sí es un uso extendido, de la misma manera que lo es en España. Lo que me intriga es saber por qué pensás que este uso se exporta desde latinoamérica cuando ya existen evidencias de este uso en España con Cervantes, como señaló Kong Zé. 
Me remito a la impecable cita de Lázaro Carreter realizada por lazarus1907. Realmente se puede justificar un efecto de superstrato (en términos de Martinet) por el cual el dialecto latinoamericano haya influenciado a los dialectos castellanos ibéricos hacia este uso?

Será que tus informantes, los "inmigrantes" a los cuales corregiste el _mal uso_ del par oír/escuchar realmente nunca hayan aprendido cuál es el _uso correcto_ de estos términos?
Y cómo respondieron? Quizás como la mayoría de españoles que no reparan en la repartición que existe entre los campos semánticos de oír y escuchar puedan llegar a responder el día que se vean interpelados por la corrección...?

Representaciones lingüísticas creo que se llaman estos malos entendidos.
No dudo de tu intención relativista y panhispánica... pero me parece que tendrías que rever algunos de tus supuestos, o la validez o evidencia de los mismos.

Coordialmente

Oborg...-

Ah, si faltaba decirlo, realmente me parece muy acertada tu intención de retomar el uso correcto de estos términos y de señalar faltas a los "profesionales de la palabra" , de donde sea que provenga la barbarie...


----------



## ElQuinto

GS3, te oigo. Al oír por “texto a voz” los sonidos que emanaban de mis altavoces, intenté escuchar con atención completa lo que me quisiste oír. Si oí bien lo que escuchaba, entiendo que lo que oímos a no siempre escuchamos, y simplemente el acto de escuchar no necesariamente significa que lo oigamos…. ah, ¿me oíste?.... o sea ¿me escuchaste?... ¡ahora no estoy seguro! No me escuches… o no me oigas… o.....¿?

al fin… ¡de acuerdo!


----------



## Dandee

gs3 said:
			
		

> Todos los días tengo múltiples ocasiones de apreciar la falta de competencia de los profesionales de los medios de comunicación, que cometen errores a mansalva. Errores que serían disculpables en gente inculta no son admisibles en los que hacen del lenguaje su profesión.
> 
> Hay un caso que oigo contínuamente y que me molesta y no entiendo cual es la causa. Me refiero al uso de "escuchar" cuando lo correcto sería "oir". Se ha convertido en algo muy corriente en todos los medios y entre la población española. (Quiero hacer notar que me refiero solamente al español peninsular. Entiendo muy bien que en otras partes del mundo este uso puede ser correcto.)
> 
> Hace poco, un conocido presentador, hablaba del problema del ruido en las ciudades y decía de una señora que "escuchaba" el ruido de la calle desde su casa. Quizá piensen que les hace sonar más inteligentes pero, a mis oidos, el uso incorrecto de "escuchar" en lugar de "oir" les hace sonar como redichos e ignorantes. Si hay alguien que debería usar el idioma correctamente son los profesionales de los medios de comunicación.
> 
> Este mal uso está provocando que se pierda el verbo oir y la distinción entre "oir" y "escuchar". "Escuchar" implica la voluntad deliberada de oir el sonido lo cual contradice el contexto en que se dijo dijo. La señora, muy a su pesar, "oye" el ruido de la calle y quisiera no oirlo. No lo "escucha".
> 
> Consultando el diccionario veo las definiciones:
> 
> Escuchar
> 1- intr. Aplicar el oído para oír
> 2- tr. Prestar atención a lo que se oye.
> 3- Atender a un aviso, consejo o sugerencia
> 
> Oir:
> 1- tr. Percibir los sonidos a través del oído
> 2- Atender los ruegos, súplicas o consejos de alguien
> 3- Entender lo que otro dice
> 
> "Oir" es involuntario mientras que "escuchar" implica voluntad deliberada de oir y entender.
> 
> "No te oigo" significa "no soy capaz de captar lo que dices" mientras que "no te escucho" significa que, deliberadamente "no presto atención a lo que me dices". Todos los días oigo a alguien hablando por el móvil que dice a gritos "No te escucho!"
> 
> Creo que es muy posible que el origen de este mal uso esté en la gran cantidad de inmigrantes de sudamérica. En cualquier caso, suena muy mal a mis oídos españoles y deberíamos evitar que este uso se extienda.


 
Hola. No es por contradecirte pero en los significados que tu mismo expusiste se puede observar tal similitud en ellos que se dirían sinónimos. Si hay diferencias entre el 3 de escuchar ( *Atender a un aviso,* *consejo o sugerencia*) con el 2 de oir *(Atender los ruegos, súplicas o* *consejos de alguien)* son solo matices. 
En el 3 de oir *(Entender lo que otro dice)*, obviamente antes de entender debes escuchar, sería un contrasentido con lo que tu mismo dices.
En definitiva no veo las tan grandes diferencias en las definiciones de una y otra palabras. Pero sí comparto que para algunos casos se acentúan 
ciertos distingos entre ambas para orgarles un significado "ad hoc" a cada una.
No comparto la idea de personas cultas e incultas. La cultura no es calificable ni cuantificable, solo es comparable en términos relativos y muy caprichosos debido a que en ella están insertos las costumbres, gustos, religión, creencias, conocimientos y mil aspectos más propios de cada individuo. Sí es calificable y cuantificable el nivel de instrucción o conocimientos de las personas en ambitos bien definidos y determinados.

Saludos.
Dandee.


----------



## Jellby

Por cierto, la palabra "oir" no existe, es "oír", con acento en la i


----------



## gs3

I cuando uno piensa que ya lo ha *oído* todo, el otro día, en la siempre gloriosa Radio Nacional de España (y parte de las Azores) va una individua, cuyo nombre no capté, y dice "*radioescuchantes*". Nunca me he sentido tan sucio y degradado.


----------



## Kong Ze

gs3 said:
			
		

> I cuando uno piensa que ya lo ha *oído* todo, el otro día, en la siempre gloriosa Radio Nacional de España (y parte de las Azores) va una individua, cuyo nombre no capté, y dice "*radioescuchantes*". Nunca me he sentido tan sucio y degradado.


 Ja, ja, ja... creo que sé a quién te refieres: recuerdo que hace ya unos años, en sábado por la mañana, una locutora (Pepa Fernández, según la programación de la página de RNE-Radio 1) insistía en llamar a su audiencia "escuchantes". Pero lo hacía intencionadamente, porque ella quería que sus oyentes fueran activos y conscientes, que eligieran su programa sabiendo lo que hacían. Supongo que no ceja en su empeño, ja, ja, qué tesón.


----------



## Carmen M. Díaz

GS3 ¿Cómo es eso de que el mal uso de las formas oír y escuchar es por la gran cantidad de inmigrantes de Sur América?  O sea que antes hablaban muy bien y ahora no.
Debe haber otro mal de fondo.  Recuerda que el idioma es un vehículo de comunicación.  NO me mal interpretes, estoy de acuerdo que hay que cuidar el idioma sobre todo las personas públicas.  Perdona, pero no me gusta nada tu observación (remark).  CARMEN


----------



## Brazilian dude

Me gustaría solo señalar que la confusión entre ouvir y escutar también existe en portugués.

Brazilian dude


----------



## heidita

gs3, se dice

*xenófoba/o,* y no xenofóbica (que no aparece en el DRAE).

Mi opinión es que la correción en el habla enriquece a las personas.


----------



## guillermin

Hola 
He podido seguir el hilo de esta discusion, interesante por demas, pero tu comentario me motivo ha inscribirme en esta red. Quisiera que comentaras o cualquier otro miembro, el uso cada vez mas frecuente de la palabra SUDAMERICANO (utilizada por ti en tu comentario original) y la despectiva derivada SUDACA para referirse a los latinoamericanos en lugar de SURAMERICANO que pareciera seguir las reglas del espanol.

muchas gracias.

Va sin acentos, este teclado no me lo permite por ahora.





			
				gs3 said:
			
		

> Todos los días tengo múltiples ocasiones de apreciar la falta de competencia de los profesionales de los medios de comunicación, que cometen errores a mansalva. Errores que serían disculpables en gente inculta no son admisibles en los que hacen del lenguaje su profesión.
> 
> Hay un caso que oigo contínuamente y que me molesta y no entiendo cual es la causa. Me refiero al uso de "escuchar" cuando lo correcto sería "oir". Se ha convertido en algo muy corriente en todos los medios y entre la población española. (Quiero hacer notar que me refiero solamente al español peninsular. Entiendo muy bien que en otras partes del mundo este uso puede ser correcto.)
> 
> Hace poco, un conocido presentador, hablaba del problema del ruido en las ciudades y decía de una señora que "escuchaba" el ruido de la calle desde su casa. Quizá piensen que les hace sonar más inteligentes pero, a mis oidos, el uso incorrecto de "escuchar" en lugar de "oir" les hace sonar como redichos e ignorantes. Si hay alguien que debería usar el idioma correctamente son los profesionales de los medios de comunicación.
> 
> Este mal uso está provocando que se pierda el verbo oir y la distinción entre "oir" y "escuchar". "Escuchar" implica la voluntad deliberada de oir el sonido lo cual contradice el contexto en que se dijo dijo. La señora, muy a su pesar, "oye" el ruido de la calle y quisiera no oirlo. No lo "escucha".
> 
> Consultando el diccionario veo las definiciones:
> 
> Escuchar
> 1- intr. Aplicar el oído para oír
> 2- tr. Prestar atención a lo que se oye.
> 3- Atender a un aviso, consejo o sugerencia
> 
> Oir:
> 1- tr. Percibir los sonidos a través del oído
> 2- Atender los ruegos, súplicas o consejos de alguien
> 3- Entender lo que otro dice
> 
> "Oir" es involuntario mientras que "escuchar" implica voluntad deliberada de oir y entender.
> 
> "No te oigo" significa "no soy capaz de captar lo que dices" mientras que "no te escucho" significa que, deliberadamente "no presto atención a lo que me dices". Todos los días oigo a alguien hablando por el móvil que dice a gritos "No te escucho!"
> 
> Creo que es muy posible que el origen de este mal uso esté en la gran cantidad de inmigrantes de sudamérica. En cualquier caso, suena muy mal a mis oídos españoles y deberíamos evitar que este uso se extienda.


----------



## SpiceMan

No sé en Venezuela, pero en Argentina se dice Sudamérica y América del Sur. Nunca Suramérica. 
Y sudamericano/a, nunca suramericano/a.

Ni en el DRAE, ni en el diccionario de elmundo figura ninguna de las palabras recién nombradas.

Si mirás el artículo en Wikipedia sobre América del Sur dice _"*América del Sur*, también llamado *Sudamérica* o *Suramérica*". _Una de las categorías del artículo en Wikipedia es "Sudamérica". Hasta el día de hoy creo que no había leído nunca Suramérica (o pensé que decía Sudameríca y no me di cuenta).
__________________________
Sólo para expresar mi opinión sobre el tema discutido y que no sea desvirtuar. De antemano digo: discrepo y este tipo de discusiones me parecen bizantinas. No llevan a ningún lado, nadie cambia de opinión (y... ¿para qué cambiar de opinión?), la gente sigue hablando como quiere, y los diccionarios siguen diciendo qué es correcto y qué no de manera cuasi arbitraria.  

La gramática prescriptiva está muy bien para el latín... es un idioma muerto, con prescripción alcanza y sobra. El castellano es otro cantar.
__________________________
En todos lados se usa oír y escuchar prácticamente como sinónimos. Si piensan que eso limita al idioma, piénsenlo de esta manera: es como si en el DRAE al buscar "escuchar", estuviese además de todas las acepciones listadas, otra más que dice "oír".

Los que limitan al idioma no son los que los usan ambas palabras como sinónimos ya que aumentan los significados de ambas palabras, dándoles una acepción más. Lo intentan limitar ustedes al querer restringir el crecimiento natural que se da en los significados de las palabras, en este caso oír y escuchar, como sucede con cualquier palabra en cualquier idioma.

Alguien que dice "no te escucho" al teléfono, lo usa en el sentido de oír. No significa que es idiota y si le dicen "intentaba escuchar pero no se oía nada" no lo entiende. Ni tampoco que no lo diría, de ajustarse a lo que quiere expresar.

Simplemente se le da un significado más a la palabra "escuchar" de lo que dice un diccionario. Algo muy normal, hay millones de significados no listados en ningún diccionario.

Eso en términos generales. Del caso particular de España no puedo opinar. Y, a modo anecdótico, en Argentina se usa casi exclusivamente "escuchar". Pero tanto en Argentina como -supongo yo- otros países se dice "oíme" para decir "escuchame". Y nunca vi a nadie quejándose que hay que decir escuchame. Ni a ningún argentino diciendo que hay que desasnar a la gente que dice "oíme" cuando lo que se quiere decir es "escuchame" (o sea, prestar oído voluntariamente con atención).


----------



## Dudu678

_Se escuchó un ruido muy fuerte.
Esa frase se escucha muy a menudo.

_Para mí estas son totalmente incorrectas. Siempre ha habido cierta confusión entre _escuchar_ y _oír_, pero de un tiempo a esta parte los oídos me estallan cada vez que oigo el verbo _escuchar_ usado de esta forma y se me salen los ojos de sus cuencas cada vez que lo leo en estos mismos foros.

¿Alguna idea de por qué ahora se ha puesto de moda? ¿Algún alma cruel que venga y me diga que sí es correcto?


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Es incorrecto.
Yo soy canario y siempre distingo entre oír y escuchar.
Vivo en Andalucía donde la confusión es mayoritaria.
Yo creo que es un fenómeno meridional que se va extendiendo hacia el norte.
También está relacionado con la tendencia a economizar en el idioma.
 Los menos preocupados por el idioma,que son mayoría,tienden a simplificar y economizar.
Amigos míos castellanos residentes en Andalucía también confunden estos verbos,pero no tengo claro si es por el hecho de vivir aquí.


No sé si crear otro hilo,pero a mi me choca la confusión entre "aire" y "viento" que en Canarias no se da.
Aquí en Andalucía y también más al norte dicen eso de "Hoy hace mucho aire"


----------



## Dudu678

Bien, gracias. Es que apestan ahora los medios de comunicación con lo mal que hablan. La gente de mi alrededor ahora dice _escuchar_, en estos foros se dice muchísimo y por los medios de comunicación también se ve continuamente.

Quién sabe, quizá emprenda una nueva cruzada recordándoselo a los "usuarios" de esta moda.

Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## one minute silence

No creo que esté mal utilizado el verbo 'escuchar'.
En muchos paises latinos se da una mayor utilización a este tipo de verbos que hacen que la conjugación sea más poética.

¿Que diferencia existe entre 'escuchar' y 'oir' ?
Yo no la concibo.

Saludos.


----------



## Dudu678

Cito del DPD



> Por tanto, la acción de_ escuchar _es voluntaria e implica intencionalidad por parte del sujeto, a diferencia de _oír,_ que significa, sin más, ‘percibir por el oído [un sonido] o lo que [alguien] dice. [...] Puesto que _oír_ tiene un significado más general que _escuchar,_ casi siempre puede usarse en lugar de este, algo que ocurría ya en el español clásico y sigue ocurriendo hoy: _«Óyeme agora, por Dios te lo ruego»_ (Encina _Égloga_ [Esp. 1497]); _«Óyeme y deja de leer ese periódico»_ (Fuentes _Cristóbal_ [Méx. 1987]). Menos justificable es el empleo de _escuchar_ en lugar de _oír,_ para referirse simplemente a la acción de percibir un sonido a través del oído, sin que exista intencionalidad previa por parte del sujeto; pero es uso que también existe desde época clásica y sigue vigente hoy, en autores de prestigio, especialmente americanos, por lo que no cabe su censura.



No cabe su censura, queda claro. Pero es una moda. Hace dos años en España casi nadie escuchaba, todos oían. Ahora no.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Un ejemplo claro es cuando alguien te dice algo y no lo oyes bien.

Los que confunden dicen eso de "no te escucho,repítemelo",pero sí están escuchando,lo que pasa es que no están oyendo.
Alguien que se está quedando sordo no oye bien,pero sí escucha.

Un ruido repentino no lo escuchas,lo oyes porque no estás prestando atención.Ahora bien si tú dices "escucha ese ruido del coche" es correcto porque quieres decir "presta atención a ese ruido del coche".

Espero que estos ejemplos te valgan.

En inglés tienen clara la diferencia entre "to hear" y "to listen".
En español ,en teoría ,también pero caminamos hacia la confusión en el uso mayoritario,pero en Canarias se distingue perfectamente


----------



## Dudu678

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> En español ,en teoría ,también pero caminamos hacia la confusión en el uso mayoritario,pero en Canarias se distingue perfectamente


Y en mi espacio vital también.


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

"Oír" se usa muy poco en el lenguaje hablado por acá, por lo que "escuchar" se utiliza con ambos sentidos. 

_- ¿Escuchaste ese ruido?

_Tengo la impresión de que hay gente que no está al tanto de la diferencia entre "oír" y "escuchar", pero no puedo decirlo con toda seguridad. 

Yo también uso casi siempre "escuchar", a menos que quiera dejar muy clara la diferencia. Por ejemplo:

_- ¿Estás escuchando lo que está diciendo?
- Estoy oyendo, pero no escuchando..._


----------



## one minute silence

Si, me quedó claro.


Gracias Pablo y Dudu678


----------



## Rayines

En Argentina, prácticamente no existe la diferenciación entre ambos verbos. Comparto totalmente con Jorge que se usa por ejemplo si le decimos a una persona: "¡¿Pero no me oís?!" (por el teléfono), o "Escuchame", cuando queremos que nos preste especial atención. Pero en el lenguaje coloquial, casi no los diferenciamos.


----------



## sigjak

Hola:
Muy interesante el hilo que has iniciado, Dudu.
No me había dado cuenta de la distinción entre "oír" y "escuchar" que Pablo de Soto explica tan bien.
Cada vez se aprende más, y en este foro más que en la EOI (Escuela Oficial de Idiomas) de Andalucía...
Saludos,
sigjak


----------



## ieracub

Hola:

En Chile tampoco se hace diferencia. Puede que en ciertas situaciones se seleccione un verbo más que el otro, y que esto coincida con sus definiciones más estrictas, pero, en general, _escuchar_ se prefiere a _oír._

Al menos por estos lados, la sinonimia de estos verbos ya lleva varios siglos de asentamiento en todos los registros del habla, por lo que yo esperaría que la RAE la incluyera en su diccionario,  al menos con una indicación de los lugares donde ocurre.

Saludos.


----------



## Jellby

"Escuchad" lo que dice el DPD (no sé si alguien lo habrá puesto ya, la negrita es mía):

Menos justificable es el empleo de _escuchar_ en lugar de _oír_, para referirse *simplemente a la acción de percibir un sonido a través del oído*, sin que exista intencionalidad previa por parte del sujeto; pero es uso que también existe desde época clásica y sigue vigente hoy, en autores de prestigio, especialmente americanos, por lo que *no cabe su censura*: «_Su terrible y espantoso estruendo cerca y lejos se escuchaba_» (Cervantes Persiles [Esp. 1616]); «_Chirriaron los fuelles, patinaron en el polvo las gomas, se desfondaron los frenos y se escucharon alaridos_» (Sarduy Pájaros [Cuba 1993]).


----------



## Dudu678

Jellby said:


> "Escuchad" lo que dice el DPD (no sé si alguien lo habrá puesto ya, la negrita es mía):
> 
> Menos justificable es el empleo de _escuchar_ en lugar de _oír_, para referirse *simplemente a la acción de percibir un sonido a través del oído*, sin que exista intencionalidad previa por parte del sujeto; pero es uso que también existe desde época clásica y sigue vigente hoy, en autores de prestigio, especialmente americanos, por lo que *no cabe su censura*: «_Su terrible y espantoso estruendo cerca y lejos se escuchaba_» (Cervantes Persiles [Esp. 1616]); «_Chirriaron los fuelles, patinaron en el polvo las gomas, se desfondaron los frenos y se escucharon alaridos_» (Sarduy Pájaros [Cuba 1993]).



Vaya, citamos lo mismo 

Entonces queda claro que aunque a mí personalmente no me guste, no me debo meter con nadie que haga diferencia, ni siquiera si esta persona no es de una zona que en la que tradicionalmente sí se ha hecho la distinción.


----------



## chicaswing

A mí siempre me enseñaron que *oír* es algo que se hace por inercia, y que por el contrario *escuchar* es prestar atención queriendo oír con profundidad algo.


----------



## zahret el zenbak

Hola amigos:
Sé que el verbo *oír* se usa para denotar el sentido del oído y que *escuchar* significa no sólo oír sino prestar atención a lo que se oye.
Pero en algunas frases no estoy segura cuál de estos verbos se usará, por ejemplo:

¿He oído o escuchado en las noticias que los precios subirán?
¿He oído rumores sobre el vicepresidente?
En el primer ejemplo, ¿se usa un verbo o otro indistintamente?
Les agardecería mucho la ayuda.
Zahra


----------



## roal

zahret el zenbak said:


> Hola amigos:
> Sé que el verbo *oír* se usa para denotar el sentido del oído y que *escuchar* significa no sólo oír sino prestar atención a lo que se oye.
> Pero en algunas frases no estoy segura cuál de estos verbos se usará, por ejemplo:
> 
> ¿He oído o escuchado en las noticias que los precios subirán?
> ¿He oído rumores sobre el vicepresidente?
> En el primer ejemplo, ¿se usa un verbo o otro indistintamente?
> Les agardecería mucho la ayuda.
> Zahra


 
¡Hola Zahra!

Estás en lo cierto con respecto al uso de los verbos *oír* (percibir los sonidos a través del oído) y *escuchar *(prestar atención a lo que se oye). En cuanto a tu duda te ofrezco los siguientes ejemplos, espero te ayuden.

He *escuchado* en las noticias que los precios subirán.

He *oído* en las noticias algunos comentarios, creo que relacionados con los precios, mas no estoy segura a que se referían.

He *escuchado* ciertos rumores sobre el vicepresidente, no se si deba contarlos

He *oído* que hablaban del vicepresidente, presiento que deben ser simples rumores.

*Escuché* atentamente tus palabras.

*Oí* un ruido extraño a lo lejos, pero no distinguí lo que era.

Saludos...


----------



## mirk

Hola Zahret:

Estoy de acuerdo en la explicación que te dió Roal, solo deseo hacerte una observación ortográfica:



zahret el zenbak said:


> ...En el primer ejemplo, ¿se usa un verbo *u* otro indistintamente?



Se escribe "u" en lugar de "o" cuando esta queda antes de una palabra que comience con "o".

¡Saludos!

Mirk


----------



## Sidjanga

Quizá cabe añadir que, en la práctica, muchas veces se usa _escuchar_ con sentido de _oir_, especialmente hablando por celular:

"_No te escucho nada con todo el ruido, te llamo luego_".

(a menudo me tengo que aguantar para no decir: "Pues escuchame entonces!"  )


----------



## roal

Sigianga said:


> Quizá cabe añadir que, en la práctica, muchas veces se usa _escuchar_ con sentido de _oir_, especialmente hablando por celular:
> 
> "_No te escucho nada con todo el ruido, te llamo luego_".
> 
> (a menudo me tengo que aguantar para no decir: "Pues escuchame entonces!"  )


 
¡Hola Sigianga!

Esta chévere tu ejemplo ... Es como decir:

"_No te entiendo nada con todo el ruido, te llamo luego_". Por lo que no logras prestar atención ante tanto ruido... Oyes el ruido más no escuchas lo que el otro te quiere decir.

Saludos...


----------



## heidita

roal said:


> "_No te entiendo nada con todo el ruido, te llamo luego_". Por lo que no logras prestar atención ante tanto ruido... Oyes el ruido mas no oyes lo que el otro te quiere decir.
> 
> Saludos...


 
No estamos de acuerdo, roal. En ambos casos sería oír. Si te fijas, estás usando la palabra _escuchar_ como oír. 

Si no escuchas, es que no prestas atención. Intencionadamente.


----------



## heidita

También recomiendo leer este hilo.


----------



## xOoeL

roal said:


> He *escuchado* en las noticias que los precios subirán.
> 
> He *oído* en las noticias algunos comentarios, creo que relacionados con los precios, mas no estoy segura a que se referían.
> 
> He *escuchado* ciertos rumores sobre el vicepresidente, no se si deba contarlos
> 
> He *oído* que hablaban del vicepresidente, presiento que deben ser simples rumores.
> 
> *Escuché* atentamente tus palabras.
> 
> *Oí* un ruido extraño a lo lejos, pero no distinguí lo que era.
> 
> Saludos...



La verdad es que todos estos ejemplos menos "escuché atentamente tus palabras" se pueden decir con "oír".  No importa que te hayas enterado de que los precios subirán o no, si lo has oído sin "centrarte" en percibirlo, entonces lo has "oído" (valga la redundancia).

He oído (por ahí) que estás embarazada, ¡enhorabuena!

Haced caso a Heidita .


----------



## zahret el zenbak

Muchas gracias a todos por vuestro esfuerzo y ayuda
Zahra


----------



## roal

xOoeL said:


> La verdad es que todos estos ejemplos menos "escuché atentamente tus palabras" se pueden decir con "oír". No importa que te hayas enterado de que los precios subirán o no, si lo has oído sin "centrarte" en percibirlo, entonces lo has "oído" (valga la redundancia).
> 
> He oído (por ahí) que estás embarazada, ¡enhorabuena!
> 
> Haced caso a Heidita .


 
¡Hola chicos!

Gracias por las recomendaciones.
XOoel, supongo que lo que quieres decir, con que todos los ejemplos menos "*escuché* atentamente tus palabras" se pueden decir con "*oír*", es que para *escuchar* necesariamente hay que *oír*, mas no al revés, y no que están errados, que el *escuchar* debe ser intencional y con atención, si no existen estas condiciones simplemente es *oír*.

Por ejemplo, en la aclaración de Heidita al decir que "*Oyes* el ruido mas no *oyes* lo que el otro te quiere decir", es que no puedo usar *escuchar* ("*Oyes* el ruido mas no *escuchas* lo que el otro te quiere decir") ya que no depende de mi hacerlo, es decir, el ruido no me lo permite por consiguiente no estoy en la libertad de prestar atención, lo que solo me lleva a *oir*... Jejejeje, parece un trabalenguas... 

¿Les parece que entendí lo que quisieron decirme?


----------



## ryba

heidita said:


> También recomiendo leer este hilo.



Y yo les recomiendo éste que es una recopilación de dos hilos sobre ese mismo asunto hecha por los moderadores. Contiene un montón de informaciones y opiniones sobre el abuso (?) del verbo _escuchar_.

Saludos


----------



## ryba

Juan José Millas en el cuento _El que jadea _escribió lo que sigue:

_Descolgué el teléfono y *escuché* un jadeo venéreo al otro lado de la línea._ Por el contexto se sabe que tiene el sentido de "oír" (percebir a través del oído).

(...) _volvió a sonar el aparato. Dejé que mi mujer se adelantara y _(...) _la *oí* hablar con el psicópata._

A la mujer le da lástima el pobre jadeador y le permite aliviarse un poco a través del teléfono:

_A continuación *escuchó* un poco sofocada dos o tres tandas de jadeos, y colgó con naturalidad. _Acá tiene el sentido propio de "escuchar". Claro que las oía también, pero ella se las escuchó (por completo).

Fíjense que sólo en los casos en los que "escuchar" tiene el sentido de _prestar atención a lo que se oye_ se puede añadir adverbios modales tipo _atentamente_, con interés, etc.

Una frase como:_

Este disco me lo oí con atención, y como me gustó, el día siguiente me lo compré.

_suena medio raro, ¿no?

Es interesante que el "abuso" del verbo _oír_ en el castellano, como han dicho, es mucho menos frecuente, mientras en portugués se dice, por ejemplo, "ouvir múscias" mucho más a menudo que "escutar músicas".




Brazilian dude said:


> Me gustaría solo señalar que la confusión entre ouvir y escutar también existe en portugués.
> 
> Brazilian dude



Acá viene otra discusión sobre este asunto.

Saludos


----------



## ryba

roal said:


> ¿Les parece que entendí lo que quisieron decirme?



Hola, Roal 

Te puedo decir cómo lo entiendo yo, basándome en la experiencia que tengo con mi idioma en el que la confusión entre los verbos "słyszeć" (en inglés _to hear_) y "słuchać" (en inglés _to listen_) no ocurre nunca.



roal said:


> "_No te entiendo nada con todo el ruido, te llamo luego_". Por lo que no logras prestar atención ante tanto ruido... Oyes el ruido mas no escuchas lo que el otro te quiere decir.



Oyes el ruido, sí que escuchas lo que el otro te quiere decir (porque prestas atención a lo que dice), pero no logras entender ni palabra (porque no oyes sus palabras, no se las oye) por el ruido (que oyes).

Mira estos ejemplos:

_Disculpa, puedes repetir la pregunta, es que no te oí bien._ (por ejemplo por el ruido)
_
Disculpa, puedes repetir la pregunta, es que no te escuchaba._ (por despistado, porque estaba pensando en otra cosa o bien porque estoy muy cansado y me es difícil concentrarme)

Saludos desde Polonia


----------



## ryba

Jeje, se me ocurrió un ejemplo muy corriente del "abuso" del verbo _oír_ en el español:

Oiga, por favor, sería tan amable de decirme cómo llegar a ... .

Oye, hombre, tú sí estás loco de la cabeza!!! ¿Cómo te vas a poner un tapado haciendo treinta y cinco grados de calor?

Los argentinos evitan esta confusión semántica usando _che_ en vez de _oye_, _oigan_, etc., ¡qué ingeniosos!


----------



## roal

ryba said:


> Hola, Roal
> 
> Te puedo decir cómo lo entiendo yo, basándome en la experiencia que tengo con mi idioma en el que la confusión entre los verbos "slyszec" (en inglés _to hear_) y "sluchac" (en inglés _to listen_) no ocurre nunca.
> 
> 
> 
> Oyes el ruido, sí que escuchas lo que el otro te quiere decir (porque prestas atención a lo que dice), pero no logras entender ni palabra (porque no oyes sus palabras, no se las oye) por el ruido (que oyes).
> 
> Mira estos ejemplos:
> 
> _Disculpa, puedes repetir la pregunta, es que no te oí bien._ (por ejemplo por el ruido)
> 
> _Disculpa, puedes repetir la pregunta, es que no te escuchaba._ (por despistado, porque estaba pensando en otra cosa o bien porque estoy muy cansado y me es difícil concentrarme)
> 
> Saludos desde Polonia


 
¡Muchas gracias Ryba! 

Excelente tu explicación. 

Saludos desde Venezuela...


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Hola a todos.
He unido dos hilos que hablaban del mismo tema para mantener un poquito de orden por aquí 
Saludos.


----------



## Eduardo Lozano T.

No pensé que la pregunta acerca de la diferencia entre oir y escuchar generara tanta opinión, pues la diferencia es sencilla pero la aplicación es defectuosa por parte de mucha gente. Lo que me parece inaudito es que alguien haya sugerido que el mal empleo de estos términos en España se deba a la inmigración de sudamericanos, dando a entender que el mal empleo del idioma en ese país se debe, por lo menos en parte, a los oriundos de suramérica que por allá llegan. ¡Absurdo! Acá en Colombia tratamos de emplear bien el idioma, pero lógicamente hay personas incultas, _como en todos los países de todo el mundo _quehablan mal el idiomay por supuesto eso hace que los errores sean "pan nuestro de cada día" y cometidos aún por personas que han estudiado. Eso sucede aquí y allá. Me gusta ver el canal de TVE (tv. española) y el canal vasco y por ellos he oído cómo se maltrata el español por los mismos españoles, de manera que no es justo echarnos la culpa a los suramericanos del mal empleo del idioma español. Un saludo para todos.
Eduardo Lozano (Bogotá)










guillermin said:


> Hola
> He podido seguir el hilo de esta discusion, interesante por demas, pero tu comentario me motivo ha inscribirme en esta red. Quisiera que comentaras o cualquier otro miembro, el uso cada vez mas frecuente de la palabra SUDAMERICANO (utilizada por ti en tu comentario original) y la despectiva derivada SUDACA para referirse a los latinoamericanos en lugar de SURAMERICANO que pareciera seguir las reglas del espanol.
> 
> muchas gracias.
> 
> Va sin acentos, este teclado no me lo permite por ahora.


----------



## Dandee

Eduardo Lozano T. said:


> No pensé que la pregunta acerca de la diferencia entre oir y escuchar generara tanta opinión, *pues la* *diferencia es sencilla* pero la aplicación es defectuosa por parte de mucha gente........


 
Pero te olvidaste de especifícar cuál es la sencilla diferencia según tu entender.

Saludos.


----------



## Eduardo Lozano T.

Gracias por los comentarios a quienes los hicieron. No volví a anotar la diferencia entre oír y escuchar, porque la mayoría de participantes lo hicieron: oír, es captar los sonidos y es involuntario hacerlo; escuchar, es prestar atención a lo que se oye y es voluntario.
En cuanto a sudamericano y suramericano, son sinónimos y se pueden utilizar indistintamente. Saludos.
Eduardo


----------



## Mona1205

Como colombiana, aquí les dejo mi aporte:  Pues si.  Se "oye" sin querer y se "escucha" queriendo.  Creo que se trata de falta de conocimiento de la diferencia que hay en los significados.  Cosa que para un presentador de noticias -o de cualquier índole- es algo imperdonable por la cantidad ilimitada de personas que recibimos el mensaje!  Para mi concepto, es -sencillamente- inaceptable.  Tendríamos que juzgar también las instituciones que los prepara; pero eso sería tema para otro hilo y ahí sí que hay tela para cortar!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Víctor Pérez

El otro día hablaba por teléfono con un cliente y, en un momento dado, al hacerle repetir una frase que no oí muy bien, me preguntó: 
- ¿No me escuchas bien?
A lo que le contesté:
- Sí, te escucho con suma atención, lo que ocurre es que no te oigo (me pregunto si me entendió...)

A mí también me crujen las cuadernas cuando oigo decir a los locutores de radio -muchos ya consagrados- eso de ¿se me escucha bien? o lindezas auditivas de ese estilo.


----------



## mirk

Como periodista lo único que puedo decir es que los altos mandos en muchas, muchísimas ocasiones nos exigen utilizar vocabulario simplón.  Me han dicho en diversas ocasiones "no me importa cuantas veces hayas leído a Shakespeare, aquí te tienes que dirigir a las masas" Lo siento, no puedo.  Hay gente de muchos niveles culturales que me *escucha* y deseo hacer uso de la amplitid de mi idioma.

En cuanto a que se le adjudica a los sudamericanos el mal uso del verbo en España, bueeee... eso es tema de otro tipo de foros, y mejor hago de cuenta que no leí esa parte.  

Este es un foro de lingüística, y siguiendo el hilo, yo también doy fe de que soy hispana, del continente americano y distingo perfectamente la diferencia entre oír y escuchar (que ya se ha mencionado hasta el cansancio en este hilo).  Pero pretenezco aparentemente a un porcentaje muy bajo de la población hispano parlante que hace la distinción... independientemente del país o continente que habitemos.


----------



## Dandee

Eduardo Lozano T. said:


> Gracias por los comentarios a quienes los hicieron. No volví a anotar la diferencia entre oír y escuchar, porque la mayoría de participantes lo hicieron: oír, es captar los sonidos y es involuntario hacerlo; escuchar, es prestar atención a lo que se oye y es voluntario.
> En cuanto a sudamericano y suramericano, son sinónimos y se pueden utilizar indistintamente. Saludos.
> Eduardo


 
Estoy de acuerdo con las acepciones que indicas para cada palabra (oír y escuchar) porque así están definidas por los diccionarios. Pero no son esos los únicos significados definidos, y has elegido (de entre todos) para cada una, los más diferenciados. Los otros significados que les asignan los diccionarios las hacen prácticamente sinónimos, pero veo que se los sigue ignorando olímpicamente.

Saludos.


----------



## roal

¡Hola a todos!

Sé que hay muchos hilos que hablan de la diferencia entre estas dos palabras, pero aún me confunde la pregunta que planteo, y no sé a quién recurrir... 

¿Por qué *oír* y *escuchar* son sinónimos si no se refieren a lo mismo? Una palabra complementa a la otra, es decir, para *escuchar* se debe prestar atención a lo que se *oye*.

Existen grandes diferencias entre *oír* y *escuchar*. *Oír* es un fenómeno de orden fisiológico. Nuestra estructura biológica nos permite percibir sonidos en mayor o menor grado. *Oír* es simplemente percibir vibraciones de sonido . *Oír* es pasivo. No podemos dejar de *oír*, a menos que nos tapemos los oídos. *Escuchar* es la capacidad de recibir, atender, interpretar y responder a los mensajes verbales y otras expresiones, tales como el lenguaje corporal. Significa entender, comprender y dar sentido a lo que se oye. 
RAE:
*sinónimo*, ma.
(Del lat. synony̆mus, y este del gr. sυνώνυµος; de sύν, con, y ὄνοµa, nombre).
1. adj. Dicho de un vocablo o de una expresión: Que tiene una misma *o muy parecida* significación que otro. U. t. c. s. m.

¿Alguien podría decirme en qué situación la palabra *oír* podría sustituir a la palabra *escuchar*?

¿Acaso el mal uso de la palabra *escuchar* (cuando debería decirse *oír*) provocó que actualmente ambas se consideren sinónimos? De verdad que quisiera estar clara... 


Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Para mí, *escuchar* y *oír *no son sinónimos. 

Se puede oír sin escuchar pero no se puede escuchar sin oír...


----------



## roal

Víctor Pérez said:


> Para mí, *escuchar* y *oír *no sonsinónimos.
> 
> Se puede oír sin escuchar pero no se puede escuchar sin oír...


 
¡Exacto! Estoy de acuerdo, pero el mismo WordReference considera que ambas palabras son sinónimos, ¿acaso eso no trae confusión? ¿Ellos están equivocados? 

Temo que el mal uso de estos términos los convierta en equivalentes en un futuro... 

¿Acaso alguien que esté de acuerdo con que son palabras intercambiables posee algún ejemplo?


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Bueno, en realidad WR utiliza el Espasa-Calpe que es quién podría estar equivocado.

La confusión, por mal uso, la propagan muchos profesionales de la radio -al menos en España- utilizando solo y exclusivamente el verbo escuchar, olvidando que oír también existe.


----------



## roal

Víctor Pérez said:


> Bueno, en realidad WR utiliza el Espasa-Calpe que es quién podría estar equivocado.
> 
> La confusión, por mal uso, la propagan muchos profesionales de la radio -al menos en España- utilizando solo y exclusivamente el verbo escuchar, olvidando que oír también existe.


 
¡Muchas gracias por responder Víctor! Tengo claro el uso de ambas palabras, sólo que veo que el hecho de que algunos afirmen que son sinónimos, sin dejar esclarecido el porqué, confunde más a los que las utilizan como iguales en cualquier situación... Seguiré investigando 


Saludos.


----------



## Jellby

El DPD dice:

[...] Puesto que _oír_ tiene un significado más general que _escuchar_, casi siempre puede usarse en lugar de este, algo que ocurría ya en el español clásico y sigue ocurriendo hoy: «_Óyeme agora, por Dios te lo ruego_»; «_Óyeme y deja de leer ese periódico_». Menos justificable es el empleo de _escuchar_ en lugar de _oír_, para referirse simplemente a la acción de percibir un sonido a través del oído, sin que exista intencionalidad previa por parte del sujeto; pero es uso que también existe desde época clásica y sigue vigente hoy, en autores de prestigio, especialmente americanos, por lo que no cabe su censura: «_Su terrible y espantoso estruendo cerca y lejos se escuchaba_»; «_Chirriaron los fuelles, patinaron en el polvo las gomas, se desfondaron los frenos y se escucharon alaridos_».


----------



## roal

¡Muchas gracias Jellby!

Saludos...


----------



## ToñoTorreón

En México es común que se use una por otra.


----------



## Eduardo Lozano T.

*Creo que la diferencia entre los dos verbos está muy clara. Lo que pasa es que el común de la gente hace sinónimas estas voces talvez porque tanto oír como escuchar son funciones del oído y ambas consisten en captar sonidos.*
*Le diría a ROAL que no se mate más investigando sobre esto y como dice Víctor Pérez, hay muchas personas de la radio que por no conocer la diferencia entre los dos verbos, ayudan a difundir su mal empleo (también periodistas en los diarios lo hacen) Saludos a todos.*
*Eduardo*
*Bogotá*










ToñoTorreón said:


> En México es común que se use una por otra.


----------



## Aguilucho

He tenido relación verbal con varios miles de personas en mi país, Chile, por la docencia y la evangelización. En mi experiencia, he podido darme cuenta que, aún para los niveles de menor instrucción formal, escuchar es voluntario y oír es percibir por uno de los sentidos (no quisiera abrir un hilo análogo con ‘mirar y ver’). Pienso que la diferencia hace un aporte, que se perdería si se usara como sinónimos estrictos, intercambiables. No obstante, nuestros noveles periodistas sufren de los mismos males señalados para España.
A veces puede parecer que el uso del vocablo es confuso, cuando en realidad la situación (de voluntariedad) es la confusa
Algunos autores han usado la expresión 'se escucha', en forma impersonal, como un modo de obtener licencia para usarlo por oír: "Los gritos se escuchaban de lejos". En tal caso, el verbo atiende más bien a una cualidad de un lugar, es decir, indica que alguien que estuviera allí ('se escuchaba desde la calle') podría escuchar; ese potencial se supone avalado por 'algunos' que oyeron tales sonidos. Así, la expresión 'se escucha’, se fuerza como sinónimo de ‘se oye’, porque que no se refiere a alguna persona (impersonal), que pudiera tener la voluntad.
Mi intervención no pretende ser anti-xenófoba ni defensiva, sino testimonial; es posible que influya en las estadísticas nacionalistas (de nacionalidad) de la experiencia personal de gs3. Es posible también que Ieracub tenga una experiencia mayor que mis diez o doce mil personas 
Si aceptamos que para escuchar se necesita la capacidad de oír y la voluntad de entender lo que se oye, entonces vale la pena señalar que ambas son condiciones necesarias, pero no suficientes: Una persona dice por el teléfono móvil “¡No te escucho!”, cuando oye algo ininteligible (ruidoso o entrecortado).
Podría parecer que confundo el ‘entender’ o ‘comprender’ con el ‘escuchar’, pero no es así: Uno podría no entender el contenido (“te entiendo, pero no te comprendo”) pero, en cambio, puede no entender las palabras, es decir discriminarlas del ruido; lo primero permite escuchar, lo segundo no. Ése es el sentido de un ‘no te escucho’ en el móvil, menos ambiguo que un ‘no te entiendo’. Sin justificar su uso, ignorar esta distinción al calificar un error o ignorancia, es del todo injusto y no contribuye a ilustrar el uso más adecuado (funcional y estructuralmente) del lenguaje
Si no *escuchamos con suficiente atención o profundidad* el decir de las gentes, puede parecer que se usa ambas palabras como sinónimos, más veces que lo real

Perdón por la letra, no pretendí que fuera tan grande...


----------



## ToñoTorreón

e.ma said:


> En España, "ver" y "mirar" no significan lo mismo. El primero no señala que haya intención, y el segundo sí.
> Ejemplo: Te miro, pero no te veo.
> Es igual que "oír" y "escuchar": *Te escucho, pero no te oigo.* (Eso pasa mucho con los teléfonos móviles)
> 
> Y, por supuesto, si se sabe que la abuela la veía sin pretenderlo especialmente, sería igualmente correcto decir: "La abuela me veía vestirme y lavarme..."


 
¿No es al revés? Te oigo, pero no te escucho.


----------



## e.ma

Tienes razón, Toño, muchas veces uno oye cosas sin siquiera estar[las] escuchando.

¿O será que en México el uso es al revés...?


----------



## lamartus

ToñoTorreón said:


> ¿No es al revés? Te oigo, pero no te escucho.



 _Escuchar _implica intención, a mi modo de ver (que no de mirar ). Se dice "Escucha atentamente cuando te hablo" y no "Oye atentamente..."

Saludos.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Oír es percibir por el oído, mientras que escuchar es poner atención a lo que se oye.

Te oigo, pero no te escucho, implica que sé que estas hablando pero no te hago caso.


----------



## pikkabbu

Oír o escuchar, "that's the question".

Creo que una cosa es el debate de si porque un autor famoso ha utilizado una expresión, hace jurisprudencia lingüística y se convierte en correcto,

otra es si la R.A.E. es prescriptiva, o si también recopila usos y costumbres. (Por ejemplo, la palabra "anagrama" que no era correcta para designar un logotipo, pero que el diccionario recoge ahora como tercer acepción: *3.     * m. Símbolo o emblema, especialmente el constituido por letras.),

otra por fin es saber si debemos procurar que el idioma sirva para comunicar con claridad, o si podemos usar expresiones confusas por el mero hecho que un autor - o el diccionario - admite su uso. En cuyo caso, la manía de usar escuchar en lugar de oír solo puede desembocar en una degradación de la comunicación.

Como dijo el Capitán Alatriste: "una cosa es una cosa y otra cosa es otra cosa" 


Sobre si es correcto o simplemente admitido "le veo"...

- Me ha visto Usted, don Basilio, o ¿tengo que gritar?
- Le he visto perfectamente, Don Alfredo.

¿Por qué sugieren de sustituir "le" para que la frase sea más correcta?

porque para mi, lo es.

pik


----------



## Aviador

Después de varias semanas sin conectarme al foro, revisándolo, me ha sorprendido la frecuencia con la que aquí se usa el verbo _escuchar_ en situaciones en las que yo usaría _oír_. Ya sé que el tema se ha tratado anteriormente, pero, en este caso, me interesa conocer la percepción que ustedes tienen del uso de este par de verbos en el español de sus propias comunidades hispanohablantes.
Por lo menos en Chile, creo que, muy a mi pesar, el uso irreflexivo de _escuchar_ en cualquier situación está ganando terreno.
Recordando un hilo que inicié hace tiempo diría: ¿está muriendo el verbo _oír_?
Gracias.


----------



## Chinchilla

Sí, bueno suena como raro decir "el otro día _oí_ en tal parte...". Suena como siútico, no?
Aunque el verbo en sí sobrevive con el inconsciente "oye!", cuando llamas la atención de alguien...

saludos!
Chin


----------



## Aviador

Chinchilla said:


> Sí, bueno suena como raro decir "el otro día _oí_ en tal parte...". Suena como siútico, no? [...]



Claro, Chinchilla. Esa es la percepción que yo tengo del caso chileno, lamentablemente.
En realidad, a mí "_el otro día oí en tal parte..._" no me suena siútico, sólo me suena correcto .

Saludos.


----------



## las cosas facilitas

Pues por aquí se usa más el verbo oír que el escuchar ya que normalmente ¡la gente oye pero no escucha! 

He oído que te vas de viaje.Me dió un sermón y a pesar de escucharlo atentamente no entendí lo que me decía.¡Oye lo qué te digo!.Si,ya sé que me has oído,pero no me haces ni caso. ¡Oiga! deje ya de comer palomitas.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Por estos cielos son clara y yema bien batidas. Escuchamos u oímos ruidos cuando caminamos por la calle y recriminamos a nuestros hijos por no oírnos o por no escucharnos, todo vale. _“Y en un mismo lodo todos manoseaos...” _
  Saludos


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Pues yo estoy cansada de oír a compatriotas decir "No te escucho", sin saber que así se declaran groseros por no prestar atención al otro.


----------



## ManPaisa

En Colombia también se ha propagado la costumbre de decir _*escuchar*_ cuando se debería decir _*oír*_.

Me duelen los oídos cuando lo oigo, y más aún cuando lo escucho.


----------



## clares3

Hola
Creo que la distinción, contemplada desde un punto de vista educacional y ético, la aprendí cuando alguien me dijo que hay dos tipos de personas: los que se hacen oír y los que se hacen escuchar; el sentido lo veo claro: los unos vociferan, los otros no.


----------



## chics

También puede ser que oigas la tele del vecino, los camiones de la basura, las marujas de enfrente cotilleando, el que toca la flauta... pero no los escuches. Puede ser que sólo intentes escuchar a la persona que tienes enfrente, o si gotea el grifo (¿lo dejé abierto?) o tu nuevo cd. 

Escuchar es poner atención en ello y saber después de qué se estaba hablando, si se trata de alguien que hablaba. A menudo no podemos evitar oir cosas que no queremos.


----------



## ptifok

Hola,
Soy francesa y estoy trabajando actualmente sobre los verbos de percepción en francés y español y sobre el uso que se hace de ellos en cada lengua. Este hilo me interesa mucho entonces. Tengo que añadir cosas. 
Primero, este uso no existe en francés. "Ecouter" significa "oír con atención" y "entendre" derivó de su sentido original (entender) para significar "oír". Distinguimos bien el acto de "oír algo sin querer" con el acto de "oír queriéndolo".
Además, hubo un gran debate sobre el origen de esta confusión entre "escuchar" y "oír". Unos dicen que es una influencia de los hispanoamericanos y otros dicen que existe desde hace muchos siglos en España.
Ahora bien, me pregunto dos cosas :
Por qué se ha puesto de nuevo de moda en español?
Por qué se oye mucho más en el continente americano que en España (donde existen locutores que conocen la diferencia entre ambos verbos y los utilizan adecuadamente).
Para terminar, insisto en el hecho de que no juzgo si este uso es incorrecto o correcto, no me interesa eso, lo que sí me interesa es el origen de este uso. Porque, realmente, para una francesa resulta muy extraño confundir los dos.
Saludos, y gracias por vuestra ayuda!!!!
Marie.


----------



## ManPaisa

Si mal no recuerdo, el DPD dice que hay evidencia de confusión desde épocas antiguas. 

Creo que el origen tiene algo que ver con el hecho de que *escuchar* es un verbo regular y *oír* no lo es. Pero es una simple hipótesis mía.

En Colombia antiguamente todo el mundo decía *oír* (con los dos significados). Hoy la mayoría de la gente dice *escuchar*. Hay mucha influencia de los medios de comunicación, y como los locutores y periodistas de TV y radio lo dicen, como que "suena más elegante". 

Yo jamás los confundo, quizá porque sea hablante nativo también de inglés.


----------



## gs3

ManPaisa said:


> Yo jamás los confundo, quizá porque sea hablante nativo también de inglés.


 
Exacto. Oir = hear, escuchar = listen.

Yo tambien soy bilingüe y es curioso como eso me hace ver diferencias que causan confusión a los nativos. Muchos angloparlantes tienen dificultad entre effect y affect cosa que a un hablante de español nunca le pasaría ya que se traducen como efecto (sustantivo) y afectar (verbo). Para evitar la duda en lugar de "affect" dicen "impact" como verbo lo cual me suena fatal. Y para colmo los reporteros españoles papanatas ahora lo copian y dicen "impactar" en español cuando deberían decir "afectar". "Le afectó mucho" y no como comúnmente se oye (NO "escucha" ) "le impactó mucho". 

Tristemente, creo que lo de oir/escuchar es una causa perdida.


----------



## Jellby

Entre oír y escuchar siempre ha habido cierto solapamiento, y no veo mal que la distinción no sea tan estricta. Lo que me parece que no tiene perdón es la moda (creo que reciente) de decir "escuchar" para todo. Personalmente, yo tengo muy clara la diferencia entre "oír" y "escuchar", y no es por ser bilingüe, porque no lo soy.


----------



## ManPaisa

gs3 said:


> Tristemente, creo que lo de oir/escuchar es una causa perdida.



Totalmente de acuerdo.  La prueba la tenemos en este foro, donde mucha gente culta y preocupada por el idioma no nota la diferencia--o no le importa.



Jellby said:


> Entre oír y escuchar siempre ha habido cierto solapamiento, y no veo mal que la distinción no sea tan estricta. Lo que me parece que no tiene perdón es la moda (creo que reciente) de decir "escuchar" para todo. Personalmente, yo tengo muy clara la diferencia entre "oír" y "escuchar", y no es por ser bilingüe, porque no lo soy.



Si no se hace la distinción estricta, ¿cómo se va a evitar que la gente use _*escuchar*_ para todo?


----------



## Jellby

ManPaisa said:


> Si no se hace la distinción estricta, ¿cómo se va a evitar que la gente use _*escuchar*_ para todo?



No hay distinción estricta entre "ser" y "estar", y ninguno de los dos se usa para todo. Me parece un caso similar.


----------



## gs3

ManPaisa said:


> Si no se hace la distinción estricta, ¿cómo se va a evitar que la gente use _*escuchar*_ para todo?


</p> 
Hay muchas palabras cuyos significados se solapan pero eso no quiere decir que sean totalmente sinónimas.  
La distinción entre "oir" y "escuchar" es válida y útil pero está siendo degradada por la ignorancia de la gente.


----------



## Aguilucho

gs3 dice "Yo tambien soy bilingüe y es curioso como eso me hace ver diferencias que causan confusión a los nativos. "
Entiendo que gs3 piense eso desde su condición bilingüe, pero pienso que es un diagnóstico equivocado, pues yo no soy bilingüe y la mayoría de mis relaciones tampoco y mi testimonio es que en Chile se usan los términos bien separados. En mi post anterior aludía a que cierta confusión que he podido ver en el uso, es sólo aparente, pues se origina en situaciones funcionales especiales en las que ambos significados pueden ser correctos, sin que ello signifique que sean sinónimos, sino simplemente que ambos términos son aplicables y se desea destacar uno u otro aspecto del mismo caso.
Aunque también en Chile muchos periodistas, profesionales de las comunicaciones, son los principales asesinos de la lengua como medio de comunicación, aún estos términos (oír/escuchar, ver/mirar) no han sido sus víctimas


----------



## ECDS

Lo de los periodistas es para echarse a llorar. Pero tanto en la forma como en el fondo. Porque si uno conoce el tema del que están hablando,... Por no hablar de la publicidad y sus "led digitales", su "calcio natural" y demás.

Pienso que la diferencia entre "oír" y "escuchar", aunque en determinados contextos sea muy sutil, se debería preservar por todos aquellos casos en los que es necesaria.


----------



## clares3

Hola
Creo que la diferencia entre oir algo porque suena y se hace inevitable oirlo y escuchar (poner atención a algún sonido) es la misma que se da entre ver y mirar: es la intención del sujeto la que hace diferentes los verbos como ha explicado muy bien la forera francesa Ptifok. Es cierto que se está borrando la diferencia en el habla usual pero siempre quedará el matiz para quienes de verdad quieran hablar correctamente español.


----------



## Servando

Leí con atención todos los comentarios de este hilo, pero cuando consulte el Wordreference, este justifica de alguna manera que se utilice oír o escuchar indistintamente.
Pongo la definición de Wordreference:

*oír *



tr. Percibir los sonidos a través del oído;
*escuchar*:
a lo lejos se oía el tañido de la campana.
 Atender los ruegos,súplicas o consejos de alguien:
 no oyó sus advertencias.
 Entender lo que otro dice:
¿he oído bien?
 como el que/quien oye llover loc. Sin interés,sin prestar atención:
le estoy hablando y nada,como quien oye llover.
 ♦ Irreg. Véase conj. modelo.
http://www.wordreference.com/definicion/oir

Y sus sinónimos...
*oír*



*escuchar*, percibir, atender, notar, sentir, advertir
http://www.wordreference.com/sinonimos/oir

Saludos


----------



## ManPaisa

Servando said:


> Leí con atención todos los comentarios de este hilo, pero cuando consulte el Wordreference, este justifica de alguna manera que se utilice oír o escuchar indistintamente.





La RAE,  los buenos autores y los hablantes más cultos son los que deben dictar las normas del buen uso del español.   Ya hay suficientes autoridades como para que incluyamos una más.


----------



## Elmo35

*Nota del moderador: unión de hilos con el mismo tema*

Hola, amigos, en mi "novela" (llamémosla así a ese puñado de páginas que me autoeditaré en breve), hay una frase que, aparentemente, va bien de las dos formas, pero megustaría saber vuestra opinión:

1.-Desde la cocina *oí* gemidos procedentes del dormitorio
2.-Desde la cocina *escuché* gemidos procendentes del dormitorio.

¿Qué verbo os parece más indicado? Gracias.


----------



## ManPaisa

_*Oír.*_

_*Escuchar*_ quiere decir _*oír con atención*_.  No creo que sea el caso con unos gemidos.


----------



## rocstar

ManPaisa said:


> _*Oír.*_
> 
> _*Escuchar*_ quiere decir _*oír con atención*_. No creo que sea el caso con unos gemidos.


 
Estoy de acuerdo.

Oí es mejor.

Rocstar


----------



## Pinairun

Elmo35 said:


> Hola, amigos, en mi "novela" (llamémosla así a ese puñado de páginas que me autoeditaré en breve), hay una frase que, aparentemente, va bien de las dos formas, pero megustaría saber vuestra opinión:
> 
> 1.-Desde la cocina *oí* gemidos procedentes del dormitorio
> 2.-Desde la cocina *escuché* gemidos procendentes del dormitorio.
> 
> ¿Qué verbo os parece más indicado? Gracias.


 

Primero los oíste y luego, quizá, te pusiste a escucharlos para averiguar qué ocurría.


----------



## realpunkygirl

A mí me parece mejor opción escuché gemidos


----------



## ManPaisa

realpunkygirl said:


> A mí me parece mejor opción escuché gemidos



Del DPD:
*escuchar*. *1. *‘Poner atención o aplicar el oído para oír [algo o a alguien]’: _«Recuerdo que escuché su revelación con horror»_ (Chávez _Batallador__«El psicoanalista_ [...] _escuchó a Carlos Rodó sin impaciencia»_ (Millás _Desorden_ [Esp. 1988]). Por tanto, la acción de_ escuchar _es voluntaria e implica intencionalidad por parte del sujeto, a diferencia de _oír,_ que significa, sin más, ‘percibir por el oído [un sonido] o lo que [alguien] dice’: _«Oí un trueno. Empezaba a llover»_ (Kociancich _Maravilla_ [Arg. 1982]); _«Oí comentar que Nicolás también era estéril»__Sangre_ [Esp. 1988]). Puesto que _oír_ tiene un significado más general que _escuchar,_ casi siempre puede usarse en lugar de este, algo que ocurría ya en el español clásico y sigue ocurriendo hoy: _«Óyeme agora, por Dios te lo ruego»_ (Encina _Égloga_ [Esp. 1497]); _«Óyeme y deja de leer ese periódico»_ (Fuentes _Cristóbal_ [Méx. 1987]). Menos justificable es el empleo de _escuchar_ en lugar de _oír,_ para referirse simplemente a la acción de percibir un sonido a través del oído, sin que exista intencionalidad previa por parte del sujeto; pero es uso que también existe desde época clásica y sigue vigente hoy, en autores de prestigio, especialmente americanos, por lo que no cabe su censura: _«Su terrible y espantoso estruendo cerca y lejos se escuchaba»_ (Cervantes _Persiles_ [Esp. 1616]); _«Chirriaron los fuelles, patinaron en el polvo las gomas, se desfondaron los frenos y se escucharon alaridos»_ (Sarduy _Pájaros_ [Cuba 1993]).


----------



## Elmo35

Genial, muchas gracias.


----------



## clares3

Hola
Estoy con realpunkygirl: preferiría escuchar antes que oir.


----------



## 0scar

Poné_ sentí gemidos _y de yapa te regalo _percibí gemidos, _Llevás dos por el mismo precio.


----------



## Yuturna

Hola:

Yo también prefiero escuchar. Oí unos ruidos y, al escuchar, los identifiqué como gemidos. A lo mejor es que soy dura de oído y de buenas a primeras no distingo...


----------



## Aviador

El fenómeno de la confusión entre los verbos _oír_ y _escuchar_ es algo que me ha llamado la atención últimamente. De hecho, abrí un hilo al respecto hace algún tiempo que fue unido por los moderadores a otro más antiguo a partir de mi mensaje #14: _ oír / escuchar. _La lectura de este hilo podría, Elmo35, darte más información sobre el asunto.

Saludos.


----------



## Elmo35

Gracias! Un hilo muy interesante.


----------



## flljob

ManPaisa said:


> _*Oír.*_
> 
> _*Escuchar*_ quiere decir _*oír con atención*_. No creo que sea el caso con unos gemidos.


 
Si se trata de Pepito y los gemidos son los de sus papás, ten la seguridad de que los está escuchando.


----------



## la_machy

flljob said:


> Si se trata de Pepito y los gemidos son los de sus papás, ten la seguridad de que los está escuchando.




De acuerdo (jejejejejeje).


Saludos


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Creo que hay dos opciones. 
Si quieres decir que percibiste unos gemidos que llegaban de la habitación, es _*Oí *gemidos procedentes de la habitación.
_ Si quieres decir que prestaste atención a los gemidos, deberías decir *Escuché los*_ gemidos procedentes de la habitación.
_


----------



## ManPaisa

flljob said:


> Si se trata de Pepito y los gemidos son los de sus papás, ten la seguridad de que los está escuchando.



Pero ahí sería _*escuché los gemidos*_ y no *escuché gemidos.*  Este último no tiene sentido para mí.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

ManPaisa, me alegra ver que estamos de acuerdo en que con "escuchar" se requiere el artículo determinado.


----------



## ManPaisa

MarieSuzanne said:


> ManPaisa, me alegra ver que estamos de acuerdo en que con "escuchar" se requiere el artículo determinado.



  Es que a veces la gente quiere forzar la sintaxis para probar una hipótesis, pero hay que pensar en cómo diríamos las cosas naturalmente.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

ManPaisa said:


> Es que a veces la gente quiere forzar la sintaxis para probar una hipótesis, pero hay que pensar en cómo diríamos las cosas naturalmente.



Es cierto. Yo siempre digo que nuestro cerebro sabe de lengua más que nosotros: basta con acceder a ese fondo adquirido que conforma nuestro "instinto lingüístico".


----------



## realpunkygirl

En mi opinión usar o no el articulo los dependeria de si los ha oido antes o no. Si lo ha hecho y, por tanto, le son conocidos, deberia poner escuché los gemidos. Por otra parte, si es la primera vez que los oye, pienso queno estaria mal poner escuche gemidos, porque sería parecido a decir escuché unos gemidos...vamos, pienso yo jeje


----------



## MarieSuzanne

realpunkygirl said:


> En mi opinión usar o no el articulo los dependeria de si los ha oido antes o no. Si lo ha hecho y, por tanto, le son conocidos, deberia poner escuché los gemidos. Por otra parte, si es la primera vez que los oye, pienso queno estaria mal poner escuche gemidos, porque sería parecido a decir escuché unos gemidos...vamos, pienso yo jeje



¡Ya somos tres!


----------



## Elmo35

MarieSuzanne said:


> Es cierto. Yo siempre digo que nuestro cerebro sabe de lengua más que nosotros: basta con acceder a ese fondo adquirido que conforma nuestro "instinto lingüístico".


 
Eso es cierto, sí. A menudo, resuelvo mis dudas al escribir dejándome llevar por la opción que me genere más sensación de "normalidad". Y luego, cuando compruebo diccionarios en línea y tal, suelo comprobar que acierto en un 90% de las veces.

En fin, gracias por las contestaciones, saludos.


----------



## napoleonwin

Una consulta, cuando alguien me consulta o me habla, y no logre entender por algun tipo de interferencia o por el tono de voz, debo decir:
No te escuche o no te oi?
Gracias.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

napoleonwin said:


> Una consulta, cuando alguien me consulta o me habla, y no logre entender por algun tipo de interferencia o por el tono de voz, debo decir:
> No te escuche o no te oi?
> Gracias.


 
Debes decir *no te oí*. Si dices que no le escuchaste estás diciéndole que no le prestabas atención.


----------



## Valtiel

Estoy de acuerdo, pero es una cuestión de matices que, a la hora de hablar, pueden "perdonarse", ya que el objetivo final es comunicarse y hacerse entender diciendo lo máximo con lo mínimo y sin pensar demasiado. Es cierto que diciendo "escuchar" en lugar de "oír" y viceversa o cometiendo otros errores, como laísmos y preposiciones mal utilizadas, entre otros, cambiamos el significado de lo que queremos transmitir, pero solo alguien con ciertos conocimientos lingüísticos podría percatarse lo suficiente.

Por último, te aconsejo que te relajes, ya que nunca conseguirás que la gente hable y escriba mejor. Si a ti te gusta saber mucho de lengua, adelante, es muy buena idea (por cierto, has cometido varios "pequeños" fallos), pero no esperes que lo hagan los demás si no quieren y no tienen interés. Todo esto lo sé por pura experiencia...

Saludos, compañeros.


----------



## ManPaisa

> *Valtiel* escribio:
> Por último, te aconsejo que te relajes, ya que nunca conseguirás que la gente hable y escriba mejor. Si a ti te gusta saber mucho de lengua, adelante, es muy buena idea (por cierto, has cometido varios "pequeños" fallos), pero no esperes que lo hagan los demás si no quieren y no tienen interés. Todo esto lo sé por pura experiencia...


 

Totalmente de acuerdo.  
Y seguirán diciendo *escuchar*.


----------



## Aviador

ManPaisa said:


> Totalmente de acuerdo.
> Y seguirán diciendo *escuchar*.



Claro. No hay peor sordo que el que no quiere oír. ¿O será _"el que no quiere escuchar"_?  

Lo que yo sí tengo claro es que no sepuede escuchar sin oír, pero sí se puede oír sin escuchar.

Saludos.


----------



## Jellby

Aviador said:


> Lo que yo sí tengo claro es que no sepuede escuchar sin oír, pero sí se puede oír sin escuchar.



También se puede escuchar sin oír, igual que se puede mirar sin ver. Se puede prestar atención intentando oír... pero fracasar y no oír nada.


----------



## napoleonwin

Gracias a todos por su aporte, y gracias Valtiel por lo de los errores, aunque me gustaria que me corrijas en cada error, en serio apreciaria bastante eso, ya que es mi objetivo.
Saludos.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

napoleonwin said:


> Gracias a todos por su aporte, y gracias Valtiel por lo de los errores, aunque me gustaría que me corrijas en cada error; en serio, apreciaría bastante eso, ya que es mi objetivo.
> Saludos.


----------



## Aviador

Jellby said:


> También se puede escuchar sin oír, igual que se puede mirar sin ver. Se puede prestar atención intentando oír... pero fracasar y no oír nada.



Sí, Jellby, tienes razón. No se puede _escuchar_ sin _oír_.
Creo que eso es lo que yo dije, ¿no? 

Saludos.


----------



## Jellby

Aviador said:


> Sí, Jellby, tienes razón. No se puede _escuchar_ sin _oír_.
> Creo que eso es lo que yo dije, ¿no?



Sí, pero yo he dicho lo contrario. Se puede escuchar (prestar atención) sin oír (percibir sonidos).


----------



## ManPaisa

Jellby said:


> Sí, pero yo he dicho lo contrario. Se puede escuchar (prestar atención) sin oír (percibir sonidos).



No lo creo o no te entiendo.  _*Escuchar*_ no es simplemente _*prestar atención*_, sino _*prestar atención a lo que se oye. *_ 

Para escuchar, primero hay que oír.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

ManPaisa said:


> No lo creo o no te entiendo.  _*Escuchar*_ no es simplemente _*prestar atención*_, sino _*prestar atención a lo que se oye. *_
> 
> Para escuchar, primero hay que oír.



Sí, estoy de acuerdo. Se puede prestar atención o aguzar el oído para tratar de escuchar, pero sólo se escucha cuando se oye con atención.


----------



## Jellby

ManPaisa said:


> No lo creo o no te entiendo.  _*Escuchar*_ no es simplemente _*prestar atención*_, sino _*prestar atención a lo que se oye. *_



A lo que se oye o *a lo que se intenta o espera oír*. Uno puede escuchar con la oreja pegada a la puerta del vecino, y sin embargo no oír nada. O puede darse una conversación como:

-¿Qué ruido ese?
-¿Cual?
-Ese chirrido que suena, escucha.
(se quedan quietos y callados, prestando atención)
-Escucho, pero no oigo nada.


----------



## Aviador

Creo entender por donde va la argmentación de Jellby, pero me parece que se refiere sólo a una de las formas en que la incapacidad de oír no permite escuchar. A fin de cuentas, sea porque uno es sordo, porque el ruido ambiental es muy alto, porque el sonido que se intenta percibir es muy débil para la sensibilidad normal de los oídos de uno, porque no sabemos a qué sonido entre todos prestar atención, etc., el resultado es que si no podemos oír, no podemos escuchar.

Saludos.


----------



## Ynez

Yo creo que una forma de decirlo es así:

Puedes mirar la tele pero no verla (Aunque en España usaríamos "ver la tele" incluso aunque no la veamos... )

Puedes escuchar música y no oírla (Bueno, yo al menos puedo  )


----------



## napoleonwin

Todo estaba mas claro pero la confusion la duda se me instalo de vuelta al saber que puedes escuchar musica sin oirla. 
Podrias Ynez explicarmelo por favor, y de paso lo de mirar la tele y no verla.
Gracias.


----------



## ManPaisa

Jellby said:


> A lo que se oye o *a lo que se intenta o espera oír*. Uno puede escuchar con la oreja pegada a la puerta del vecino, y sin embargo no oír nada. O puede darse una conversación como:
> 
> -¿Qué ruido ese?
> -¿Cual?
> -Ese chirrido que suena, escucha.
> (se quedan quietos y callados, prestando atención)
> -Escucho, pero no oigo nada.



No comparto esa definición.  
_*Escuchar*_ no es _*intentar o esperar oír. *_ _*Escuchar*_ es _*oír con atención. *_ 
Estás inventando cosas, Jellby.  A eso que describes lo llamaríamos por aquí _*levantar la oreja*_.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Coincido con Man Paisa. Creo que a veces se dice "escuchar" por "tratar de escuchar".


----------



## las cosas facilitas

MarieSuzanne said:


> Coincido con Man Paisa. Creo que a veces se dice "escuchar" por "tratar de escuchar".


 
pues la acepción 3 del DRAE parece estar clara:

escuchar 
*3. *intr. Aplicar el oído para oír algo.

Pero para clarificar a napoleonwin:

oir, ver ---> percibir con los sentidos
escuchar, mirar ----> prestar atención a lo oído,visto

saludos


----------



## Jellby

las cosas facilitas said:


> escuchar
> *3. *intr. Aplicar el oído para oír algo.QUOTE]
> 
> Exacto, *para* oír, que no significa que siempre se consiga.
> 
> También el DPD dice: "Poner atención o aplicar el oído para oír".


----------



## napoleonwin

Claro nuevamente.
Gracias a todos.


----------



## ManPaisa

Jellby said:


> las cosas facilitas said:
> 
> 
> 
> escuchar
> *3. *intr. Aplicar el oído para oír algo.QUOTE]
> 
> Exacto, *para* oír, que no significa que siempre se consiga.
> 
> También el DPD dice: "Poner atención o aplicar el oído para oír".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Se sobrentiende que es cuando hay algo que oír.  Si no lo hay, no vas a poder oír nada y escuchar menos.
> 
> Estás confundiendo a la gente, Jellby...
Click to expand...


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Como en matemáticas, hagamos la demostración por lo absurdo, a ver que es lo que os suena mejor:

Opción nº 1:
- ¿Has oído ese ruido?
- No.
- Escucha, escucha.
- Pues chico, sigo sin oír nada.

Opción nº 2:
- ¿Has escuchado ese ruido?
- No.
- Oye, oye. 
- Pues chico, sigo sin escuchar nada.

A mí, la que me suena bien es la primera.


----------



## Ynez

La 1 parece lógica. Espero que esa explicación le valga a napoleon, Víctor, porque yo no sé qué decir.


----------



## Dandee

Hola a todos:
                    Si escuchar es un acto enteramente volitivo entonces la forma impersonal "no se escucha" no debiera existir, pero existe. Por lo tanto se acepta que escuchar opera como sinónimo de oír.

Saludos.

Dandee.


----------



## ManPaisa

Dandee said:


> Hola a todos:
> Si escuchar es un acto enteramente volitivo entonces la forma impersonal "no se escucha" no debiera existir, pero existe. Por lo tanto se acepta que escuchar opera como sinónimo de oír.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> Dandee.


 
A lo mejor existe, pero no es correcta.

Lo apropiado sería *no se oye. *

En este hilo no estamos hablando de lo que se dice o no se dice, sino de cuál es la forma correcta de usar cada uno de estos dos verbos.


----------



## Dandee

ManPaisa said:


> A lo mejor existe, pero no es correcta.
> 
> Lo apropiado sería *no se oye. *
> 
> En este hilo no estamos hablando de lo que se dice o no se dice, sino de cuál es la forma correcta de usar cada uno de estos dos verbos.


 
Ubícate en esta situación: Alguien te habla, tu alcanzas a distinguir su voz y tratas de interpretar lo que te dice pero no puedes porque, o bien el ruido ambiental es alto, o la persona está muy lejos. No le podrías decir no te oigo, porque la oyes, tampoco podrías decirle no te escucho, porque lo estás escuchando. ¿Qué le dices?.

Dandee


----------



## Aviador

Ah, pero esta es muy fácil. Le diría: "_no te oigo bien_", por ejemplo.

Saludos.


----------



## Dandee

Aviador said:


> Ah, pero esta es muy fácil. Le diría: "_no te oigo bien_", por ejemplo.
> 
> Saludos.


 
Ok. Le responderías "No te oigo bien", respecto a ese mismo caso ¿Cómo lo escuchas?.

Saludos.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Dandee said:


> Ok. Le responderías "No te oigo bien", respecto a ese mismo caso ¿Cómo lo escuchas?.


 
Le escucho con muchísima atención, pero, lamentablemente, no le oígo bien.


----------



## Dandee

Víctor Pérez said:


> Le escucho con muchísima atención, pero, lamentablemente, no le oígo bien.


 
Hola Victor:
Esperaba una respuesta como esa, pero no me cabe ninguna duda de que tuviste que pensar la respuesta para no caer en contradicción, es decir debiste ajustarla a las definiciones que defiendes. Estamos de acuerdo que "oir" es simplemente "percibir con el sentido del oído", pero "escuchar" TAMBIÉN ES ESO y más, es "oir y prestar atención a lo que oyes", debido a que no puedes escuchar sin oir. "Escuchar" se ubica un escalón más arriba que oír, escuchar contiene a oir, oír es una propiedad intrínseca de escuchar. Es como "cazar" y "matar", cazar contiene a matar, pero cobran total diferencia entre un ecologista "tuerto" y un cazador consciente que respeta y ama a la naturaleza.

Como oír está también en escuchar son sinónimos "relativos", y hay una zona gris que es aquella en la que la mayoría, "los usuarios comunes del idioma", nos manejamos y allí la frontera de significados absolutos no existe, ni interesa porque el lenguaje es un un servicio para nosotros y no nosotros un servicio para el lenguaje.

Una respuesta como la que tu das: "Te escucho con muchísima atención, pero, lamentablemente, no le oígo bien", sería considerada una rareza difícil de entender por la persona a quién le hablas, es más podría pensar inclusive en una burla, porque esa diferencia absoluta que tú le asignas no cobra valor en la comunicación fluída, por lo menos en la idiosincracia del lenguaje de esta parte del mundo.

-cazar y matar.
-entender y comprender.
-oír y escuchar.

Todos estos pares y muchos más son tan sinónimos como el resultado del uso lo confirme.

Saludos.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Yo creo que *oír* se refiere a la sensación auditiva, mientras que *escuchar* permanece fiel a su origen latino, _au[ri]scultare_ 'poner la oreja', y se refiere al órgano (especialmente a su parte externa visible) de la audición.
Una lengua próxima al español nos puede confirmar en lo dicho, en gallego un perfecto sinónimo de _ouvir_ 'oír' es _sentir_, que alude claramente al mundo de las sensaciones.


----------



## ManPaisa

> Una lengua próxima al español nos puede confirmar en lo dicho, en gallego un perfecto sinónimo de _ouvir_ 'oír' es _sentir_, que alude claramente al mundo de las sensaciones.



También en español, en algunos casos, son sinónimos:  _*te sentí llegar = te oí llegar.*_


----------



## Valtiel

ManPaisa said:


> También en español, en algunos casos, son sinónimos:  _*te sentí llegar = te oí llegar.*_



Será en muy pocos. Mucha gente confunde ambos términos frecuentemente cuando habla y es algo totalmente incorrecto. Cuando mi profesora de castellano me dijo que no está bien y busqué las definiciones de _sentir_ y _oír_ en el DRAE, a mí me pareció bastante válido. Sin embargo, cuando lo pensé mejor me di cuenta de que no lo es.

Tal vez se usa mal _sentir_ aquí en Catalunya por el hecho de ser el verbo que se utiliza en catalán para referirse a _oír_.

Saludos.


----------



## Aviador

Dandee said:


> Ok. Le responderías "No te oigo bien", respecto a ese mismo caso ¿Cómo lo escuchas?.
> 
> Saludos.



Creo que estás tratando de forzarnos a decir algo que quienes tenemos muy clara la diferencia entre _oír_ y _escuchar_ nunca diríamos. Sería como si nos pidieras que dijéramos algo como: "_¿Dónde estás que no te puedo mirar?_". _Ver_ es a _mirar_ como _oír_ es a _escuchar_.
En el portugués de Brasil existe un caso parecido al que tratamos en este hilo: la confusión entre el verbo _falar_ (hablar) y _dizer_ (decir). En Portugal, todos los hablantes usan este par de verbos de la misma forma en que nosotros usamos _hablar_ y _decir_ en castellano (creo que no hay ninguna duda entre los hispanohablantes sobre el correcto uso de ellos), pero los brasileños encuentran de lo más natural decir algo como "_ella me habló que no vendría hoy_" o "_voy a hablarte una cosa_". Suena raro ¿no?. Pues es igual de raro para mí oír a alguien decir "_habla más alto que no te escucho bien_" o "_pobrecita; tiene un problema congénito y no escucha bien_".
Algo que me llama la atención es que la confusión entre los verbos _oír_ y _escuchar_ no se limita a zonas geográficas específicas ni a personas con poca instrucción. En este mismo foro podemos confirmarlo revisando las intervenciones de nuestros colegas. Es interesante, además, que sí se produzca este fenómeno con estos verbos y no con _ver_/_mirar_ y _hablar_/_decir_, por dar un par de ejemplos. La razón de esto se me escapa.
Viendo la gran cantidad de intervenciones en este hilo, no queda duda de que es un tema que nos interesa. Yo mismo abrí un hilo hace tiempo ya que fue unido a otro más antiguo (desde mi mensaje #14).

Saludos.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Dandee said:


> Hola Victor:
> Esperaba una respuesta como esa, pero no me cabe ninguna duda de que tuviste que pensar la respuesta para no caer en contradicción, es decir debiste ajustarla a las definiciones que defiendes.


 
Te rogaría, Dandee, que te abstuvieras de elucubrar sobre mi dialéctica y mi retórica, sobre todo para decir obviedades, ¿o es que tú no piensas tus respuestas ni las ajustas a las definiciones que defiendes?

Por otro lado, quiero que sepas que tengo muy clara la diferencia entre escuchar y oír.



Dandee said:


> Estamos de acuerdo que "oir" es simplemente "percibir con el sentido del oído", pero "escuchar" TAMBIÉN ES ESO y más, es "oir y prestar atención a lo que oyes", debido a que no puedes escuchar sin oir. "Escuchar" se ubica un escalón más arriba que oír, escuchar contiene a oir, oír es una propiedad intrínseca de escuchar. Es como "cazar" y "matar", cazar contiene a matar, pero cobran total diferencia entre un ecologista "tuerto" y un cazador consciente que respeta y ama a la naturaleza.
> Como oír está también en escuchar son sinónimos "relativos", y hay una zona gris que es aquella en la que la mayoría, "los usuarios comunes del idioma", nos manejamos y allí la frontera de significados absolutos no existe, ni interesa porque el lenguaje es un un servicio para nosotros y no nosotros un servicio para el lenguaje.
> Una respuesta como la que tu das: "Te escucho con muchísima atención, pero, lamentablemente, no le oígo bien", sería considerada una rareza difícil de entender por la persona a quién le hablas, es más podría pensar inclusive en una burla, porque esa diferencia absoluta que tú le asignas no cobra valor en la comunicación fluída, por lo menos en la idiosincracia del lenguaje de esta parte del mundo.
> -cazar y matar.
> -entender y comprender.
> -oír y escuchar.
> Todos estos pares y muchos más son tan sinónimos como el resultado del uso lo confirme.
> Saludos.


 
Me temo que todo esto demuestra que no hay mejor sordo que el que no quiere oír...


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

*Nota de Moderación*

Estimados compañeros:

Se les recuerda que el tema del hilo es respecto a los verbos "oír" y "escuchar", no "ver" y "mirar".

Se les ruega mantenerse en dicha tónica.

Gracias.

*Ayutuxte*
*Moderador*


----------



## blebleble

Curiosamente en una parte de Bogotá, en Colombia, aunque se comprende la diferencia entre oír y escuchar, no se usa el verbo escuchar. Yo, personalmente, nunca uso el verbo escuchar e incluso a veces me causa problemas cuando estoy hablando en otros idiomas donde la diferencia es clara debido a que en español siempre escojo usar el verbo oír. Adicionalmente, encuentro desagradable el sobreuso de la palabra escuchar como fue exhibido en el primer mensaje de este hilo (y confieso no haber leído las 6 páginas intermedias entre la 1 y la 8, en donde probablemente ya se haya mencionado lo que estoy escribiendo).

Existe alguna otra ciudad en donde esto suceda?


----------



## Escalador

Trataré de ser breve. Para mí oír es percibir sonidos y escuchar prestar atención, eso en general. Pero la verdad siempre me han confundido estos dos verbos, les soy sincero. 
La otra vez fui testigo de lo que decían dos personas al salir de misa:
A- Escuchar es pegar el oído, así que uno oye misa.
B- No esuchar es prestar atención a lo que se oye, así que uno escucha misa.
Y yo me dije a mi mismo: "Parece que los dos tienen razón".


----------



## kaleidukei

Hola, mi pregunta es si con los verbos oír y escuchar tenemos CD o CI. Por ejemplo:
¿Sería escúchale o escúchalo? (a él)
En la oración "¿Me oyes?" el me es CD o CI?

Porque con el verbo hablar solo tenemos CI, ¿verdad?, "no la habla" (a ella) estaría mal dicho en cualquier contexto ¿cierto?

Muchas gracias


----------



## ManPaisa

Del DPD:


> *Escuchar*
> *2. *Es un verbo transitivo y, cuando el complemento directo es lo que se escucha, puede llevar, además, un complemento indirecto de persona: _«Se sentaba a su lado, y le escuchaba el relato de los episodios del día»_ (Mujica _Escarabajo_ [Arg. 1982]). Cuando no existe complemento directo de cosa, el de persona pasa a desempeñar esta función:_ «Los demás han tratado de prevenirlo, pero usted no los escucha»_ (Sophia _Arte_ [EE. UU. 1996]); _«Hasta cuando Ángela _[...]_ le reprochaba rabiosamente su estupidez y sus borracheras, él la escuchaba sonriente»_ (Gasulla _Culminación_ [Arg. 1975]). Si _escuchar_ se utiliza como verbo de percepción, esto es, como sinónimo de _oír_ (→  1), se comporta igual que este a la hora de seleccionar las formas de los pronombres átonos de tercera persona cuando va seguido de un infinitivo





> *Oír
> 2. *Se trata de un verbo transitivo y, cuando el complemento directo designa aquello que se oye, puede llevar, además, un complemento indirecto de persona: _«Nunca le oí el menor reproche»_ (Naranjo _Caso_ [C. Rica 1987]). Cuando no existe complemento directo de cosa, el de persona pasa a desempeñar esta función: _«No vemos realmente a Margarita y al joven, pero los oímos»_ (Carballido _Cartas_ [Méx. 1975]); _«Creés que no la oí cuando te dijo que le gustaría hacerte qué sé yo qué»_ (Shand _Transacción_ [Arg. 1980]). En lo que respecta al uso de los pronombres átonos de tercera persona cuando _oír_ va seguido de un infinitivo


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

kaleidukei said:


> Hola, mi pregunta es si con los verbos oír y escuchar tenemos CD o CI. Por ejemplo:
> ¿Sería escúchale o escúchalo? (a él)
> En la oración "¿Me oyes?" el me es CD o CI?
> 
> Porque con el verbo hablar solo tenemos CI, ¿verdad?, "no la habla" (a ella) estaría mal dicho en cualquier contexto ¿cierto?
> 
> Muchas gracias


 

Escuchar y oír son verbos transitivos y admiten tanto OD como OI.

Yo lo escucho ( a él) OD

Yo le escucho sus plegarias . En este caso el OD es "sus plegarias" y el OI es "le".


----------



## ibon11

Soy Puertorriqueña y aqui siempre se uso correctamente hasta aproximadamente la decada de los 80. Ahora son pocas las personas que usan oir y a mi me duele. Hasta en un foro del buen uso del español el moderador escribio, Que mal se escucha cuando la gente dice....Yo le conteste que mal se oye cuando la gente dice que mal se escucha...


----------



## ManPaisa

ibon11 said:


> Soy Puertorriqueña y aqui siempre se uso correctamente hasta aproximadamente la decada de los 80. Ahora son pocas las personas que usan oir y a mi me duele. Hasta en un foro del buen uso del español el moderador escribio, Que mal se escucha cuando la gente dice....Yo le conteste que mal se oye cuando la gente dice que mal se escucha...



Me da la impresión de que en algunos lugares del mundo hispanohablante el verbo oír prácticamente ha desaparecido.  

En dichos lugares muchos hablantes --aun conociendo el empleo correcto del término-- son renuentes a usarlo por temor a parecer afectados.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

En la Argentina más bien me parece que es al revés. Los que más usan la horrible fórmula de "No te escucho" cuando hablan por teléfono suelen ser gente de poca educación que --a mi juicio-- creen parecer más educados diciendo "escucho" en lugar de "oigo".


----------



## e.ma

Entonces igual que en España. Hay una especie de moda encabezada por la tele de suprimir los verbos cortos y sencillos y sustituirlos por otros más largos (según la vieja y poco distinguida máxima de que más es mejor). Así, oír por escuchar, parar por detenerse, andar por caminar, acabar por finalizar, y muchos otros.
Si escribes los primeros, en según qué medios te los tachan directamente y te meten los segundos


----------



## El peruano

Ahora que recuerdo mucha gente en mi tierra dice, "Oye, quiero decirte .....". Felicitaciones a todos, foro muy interesante el que se armó aquí.


----------



## FESARGENTINA

MarieSuzanne said:


> En la Argentina más bien me parece que es al revés. Los que más usan la horrible fórmula de "No te escucho" cuando hablan por teléfono suelen ser gente de poca educación que --a mi juicio-- creen parecer más educados diciendo "escucho" en lugar de "oigo".


 
Hmmm, se que a mi me suena como medio forzado decir "oigo" en vez de escuchar, como si fuese algo de una telenovela mexicana, o de una traduccion de los Simpson...

Es que aca se dice escuchar, y aunque se puede llegar a decir que esta maldicho, generalmente no se oye (jajajaja) "oir" en Argentina.

Saludos


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Villero, yo también soy argentina, y toda mi vida distinguí entre "oír" y "escuchar" y usé ambos, según el caso. Y otro tanto puedo decir de mi entorno. Así que tu afirmación de que en Argentina no se usa "oír" me parece muy aventurada.


----------



## FESARGENTINA

Va... no es que no se use para nada, pero me parece que se usa muy infrecuentemente, y cada dia menos. Como en el ejemplo de hablar por telefono, en que yo diria que un 95% del tiempo, si no "oigo" algo, digo "no te escucho/e" en vez de usar "oigo/oi". 

Capaz que es una diferencia de generaciones. Ahora que me pongo a pensar, me parece que la gente vieja tendria la tendencia de usar mas "oir". Por lo menos mas que los jovenes..


----------



## MarieSuzanne

FESARGENTINA said:


> Va... no es que no se use para nada, pero me parece que se usa muy infrecuentemente, y cada dia menos. Como en el ejemplo de hablar por telefono, en que yo diria que un 95% del tiempo, si no "oigo" algo, digo "no te escucho/e" en vez de usar "oigo/oi".
> 
> Capaz que es una diferencia de generaciones. Ahora que me pongo a pensar, me parece que la gente vieja tendria la tendencia de usar mas "oir". Por lo menos mas que los jovenes..



O sea, que la educación ha decaído, por desgracia. Porque decir "No te escucho" significa "No te presto atención".


----------



## babyray

Mirando la televisión he oído la frase "es inútil que grites, nadie te va a escuchar porque estás encerrada en el sótano" así que "alguien tiene que escucharme". No entiendo porque dijeron "escuchar", tengo entendido que "oír" significar percebir los sonidos involuntariamente o sin poner atención mientras que "escuchar" significa estar interesado en lo que uno está diciendo y en este contexto a mi me parece mucho más apropiado "oír". ¿Qué opinan? Realmente no lo entiendo. ¡Muchísimas gracias!


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

babyray said:


> Mirando la televisión he oído la frase "es inútil que grites, nadie te va a escuchar porque estás encerrada en el sótano" así que "alguien tiene que escucharme". No entiendo porque dijeron "escuchar", tengo entendido que "oír" significar percebir los sonidos involuntariamente o sin poner atención mientras que "escuchar" significa estar interesado en lo que uno está diciendo y en este contexto a mi me parece mucho más apropiado "oír". ¿Qué opinan? Realmente no lo entiendo. ¡Muchísimas gracias!


 
Porque en gran parte de España, para mucha gente oír y escuchar se han convertido en sinónimos y no entienden ni aplican la diferencia de significado entre los dos verbos.
En Andalucía ya casi nadie dice "oír". Se usa "escuchar" en contextos donde lo apropiado sería "oír".

En otras regiones comon Canarias se diferencia claramente entre "oír" y "escuchar".


----------



## babyray

Muchas gracias, pero oí estas frases en programas venezolanos, ¿esto significa que la confusión entre los dos verbos está extendiéndose a Latinoamérica también? ¿Tú también crees que lo correcto sería decir "nadie te va a oír"?


----------



## Aviador

babyray said:


> [...] ¿esto significa que la confusión entre los dos verbos está extendiéndose a Latinoamérica también? [...]


Por desgracia, la confusión entre _oír_ y _escuchar_ se extiende por todo el mundo hispanohablante como lo atestiguan nuestros compañeros del foro en este hilo (en realidad, son varios hilos que los moderadores han ido uniendo) y las participaciones de muchos de ellos en este foro en que se nota una marcada preferencia por el verbo _escuchar_ en situaciones en que yo usaría _oír_:


 _Es una frase que se escucha habitualmente en España._
_ No lo usa todo el mundo y es ligeramente folklórico, pero sí se escucha 'aguaitate un poco'!_
_ De más está aclarar que en Chile se escucha más a menudo "arremangar" que "remangar"._
_ Además, con "h" o sin ella se escucha igual. ¿No?_
_ Definitivamente, suena demasiado rebuscado, pero cada vez se escucha más..._
_ Pues por estas latitudes no se escucha para nada "de razón"..._
_ Cualquiera de los dos (excepto que en Colombia no usamos coche sino carro) se usa y se escucha bien._
 ¡Los ejemplos son tantos! Sólo cito aquí algunos de los más recientes.



babyray said:


> [...] ¿Tú también  crees que lo correcto sería decir "nadie te va a oír"?


Yo creo que lo natural en este caso sería _nadie te va a oír_. Percibir casualmente los gritos de alguien es claramente _oír_. En este caso, sólo después de _oír_ que alguien grita se podría _escuchar_, es decir, prestar atención a esos sonidos, oírlos deliberadamente:_—¿Oíste esos gritos?
—No.
—Escucha ahora.
_​Es un caso análogo al de _ver_ y _mirar_:_—¿Viste ese ratón?
__—No.
__—Mira allí.
_​Creo que nadie diría _¿miraste ese ratón?_

Saludos.


----------



## Valtiel

Es exactamente lo que dice Aviador y tantos otros compañeros foreros... Hay una diferencia clara e innegable entre _oír_ y _escuchar_, aunque mucha gente la obvie, ya sea a propósito o sin pensar en ello.

Esperemos que algún día, antes de que sea demasiado tarde, los hispanohablantes recapaciten y escriban y hablen adecuadamente.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> En Andalucía ya casi nadie dice "oír".



No solo en Andalucía -si es que es así- sino en todas las emisoras de radio españolas de alcance nacional cuyos ínclitos locutores parece que nunca oyeron hablar del verbo oír.


----------



## Rubi3

Yo soy gallego y os puedo asegurar que hasta hace poco tiempo no había un ser humano en Galicia que dijera *no *_*te escucho bien*. _Ahora cada vez es más común y quizás, como apuntaba alguien en este foro, se dé más en gente más joven. Si escucháramos (aquí sí) más a nuestros mayores, hablaríamos mejor. Del mismo modo en el subconsciente de esa gente el _escuchar_ resulta más fino. A mí desde luego me sigue sonando mal, no puedo evitarlo. Espero superarlo, porque no tiene remedio. Creo que tendría que haber lingüistas en todos los medios de comunicación, porque la influencia que ejercen es tremenda.

Saludos


----------



## Istriano

babyray said:


> Muchas gracias, pero oí estas frases en programas venezolanos, ¿esto significa que la confusión entre los dos verbos está extendiéndose a Latinoamérica también?



Sí, esto también ocurre en portugués (en Brasil solemos usar _escutar _e _ouvir_ como sinónimos, pero en Portugal no).

Me temo que en la lengua antigua (la que heredamos de Europa) no había una diferencia grande entre los dos verbos. 
La distinción actual me parece muy purista. 

(Al menos no usan Vds el verbo _*hablar *_en vez de _*decir*_, los brasileños usamos mucho el verbo _*falar *_en vez de _*dizer*_, que también es una herencia de la lengua antigua).

Abrazos!

-
PS


 Para mi, hay diferencia de aspecto: _*escuchar *_me suena mejor con un _aspecto imperfecto_: (_Estaba escuchándote; Lo escuchaba_) y oír con el_ aspecto perfectivo_ (No te oí)
_Estaba oyéndote _no me suena bien; y _no te escuché_ para mi significa: _no te escuchaba. _ 

¿Me escuchas?
-Sí. (_Te escucho_ o  _Te estoy escuchando_)

¿Me oyes?
-Sí (_Te oigo _pero no respondería nunca con: _Te estoy oyendo_).


Google 
''estoy oyendo''  221.000  11%
''estoy escuchando''  1.770.000  89%


En España, he oído tanto ''escuchar la radio'' como ''oír la radio'', tanto ''ver la televisión'' como ''mirar la televisión''.


----------



## Aviador

Istriano said:


> Sí, esto también ocurre en portugués (en Brasil solemos usar _escutar _e _ouvir_ como sinónimos, pero en Portugal no). [...]


Ay, ay, parece que la peste se extiende por el mundo de las lenguas  romances. ¿Será realmente así? Por lo menos en la otra lengua romance  que conozco muy bien, el catalán, no existe tal confusión o, mejor  dicho, empobrecimiento léxico: se mantienen _escoltar_ y _sentir_ con sus alcances semánticos bien definidos.


Istriano said:


> [...] Me temo que en la lengua antigua (la que  heredamos de Europa) no había una diferencia grande entre los dos  verbos.
> La distinción actual me parece muy purista. [...]


No estoy de acuerdo con estas afirmaciones. Más bien me parece que,  tanto en el caso del portugués brasileño como en el del castellano, se  trata de un fenómeno nuevo que no logro explicarme del todo. Una posible  causa es la tendencia moderna a la economía léxica. A medida que la  lectura y el uso esmerado de las lenguas van perdiendo prestigio entre  los hablantes de cualquier idioma, se va reduciendo la riqueza del  vocabulario que comprenden y son capaces de usar dichos hablantes.  Ejemplos de esto son la gran cantidad de tropos viciosos que se han  instalado en el castellano de todo el mundo hispanohablante sobre los  que hemos discutido en este mismo foro. Recuerdo _pantano_ por _embalse_, _ocupar_ por _usar_, _cancelar_ por _pagar_, _acá_ por _aquí_, _desvelar_ por _develar_, _bizarro_ por _extravagante_ y tantos otros.
No creo que distinguir entre _oír_ y _escuchar_ sea "purista". Es que estos dos verbos tienen significados tan diferentes que no son intercambiables: _oír_ se refiere a la simple capacidad de percibir los sonidos (algo inevitable para quienes tenemos oídos) y _escuchar_ a la acción de usar esa capacidad para prestar atención deliberada a los sonidos y comprenderlos. Es como la diferencia entre _ver_ y _mirar_. _Vemos_ simplemente porque tenemos ojos, pero _miramos_ cuando queremos deliberadamente ver algo en particular.


Istriano said:


> [...] (Al menos no usan Vds el verbo hablar en vez de decir, los brasileños usamos mucho el verbo falar en vez de dizer, que también es una herencia de la lengua antigua).


Claro, ya me referí a esto en otra intervención mía en esta serie de hilos unidos.



Istriano said:


> [...] Para mi, hay diferencia de aspecto: escuchar me suena mejor con un aspecto imperfecto: (Estaba escuchándote; Lo escuchaba) y oír con el aspecto perfectivo (No te oí)
> Estaba oyéndote no me suena bien; y no te escuché para mi significa: no te escuchaba.
> 
> ¿Me escuchas?
> -Sí. (Te escucho o Te estoy escuchando)
> 
> ¿Me oyes?
> -Sí (Te oigo pero no respondería nunca con: Te estoy oyendo).


Para mí, la diferencia en tre _oír_ y _escuchar_ no tiene que ver con esto, sino con el alcance semántico de cada uno de ellos.

Saludos.


----------



## Istriano

Me temo que son sinónimos: *¿Me estás escuchando? *o _*¿Me estás oyendo?*_
Para unas personas la diferencia de *escuchar *y *oír *es tán importante como la diferencia de pronunciación entre una _ca*z*a _y una _ca*s*a_. Para los demás es la misma cosa.

Bueno, El Gran Diccionario de Uso del Español Actual (basado en el Corpus Cumbre) de la SGEL nos dice:




> *oír *[oír] _verbo transitivo_
> 1. Percibir sonidos mediante el sentido del oído:_ La oí murmurar en sueños palabras ininteligibles._
> 2. Prestar una persona atención o atender a la solicitud, queja o petición que alguien hace: _Esta normativa pretende que no se oiga a los Consejos Escolares._
> 3. DERECHO Escuchar un juez las alegaciones de alguien antes de dictar sentencia sobre algo: _Dictó sentencia tras oír a todos los testigos_.
> _SINÓNIMOS_
> 1. Escuchar, percibir. 2. Atender, escuchar.
> 
> *es·cu·char *[eskutʃár] I._ verbo transitivo_
> 1. Percibir o captar el oído los ruidos producidos en el entorno o lo que otro u otros dicen : _Escuchó sus voces en la distancia. Escuchó cinco timbrazos provenientes del teléfono._
> 2. Prestar alguien atención a algo que se dice, canta, etc.: _No podía menos que escuchar a su hija. He escuchado las noticias de la televisión._
> 3. Tomar en cuenta un aviso, consejo, etc., o, en general, cualquier cosa de interés que otro quiera decir: _El juez ni siquiera escuchó los argumentos del querellante._
> _SINÓNIMOS_
> I. 1. Oír. 2. Atender. 3. Obedecer, atender.


Manuel Seco:


> *escuchar*. En rigor, debe distinguirse entre _oír_, 'percibir por el oído', y *escuchar*, 'aplicar el oído para oír' o 'prestar atención a lo que se oye'. Pero en el uso esta distinción no se aplica siempre de manera estricta. Abundan las pruebas de ello; por ejemplo, _No me estás oyendo _suele usarse como 'no me estás escuchando'. Y en la literatura es frecuente _escuchar _como '_oír_":  _«Dejó que se le escapase la satisfacción, si bien al escuchar  el '¡Imbécil!' que profiriera su madre volviera a acoquinarse »_ (Torrente, Sombras, 220); _«Al pasar por una calle escuchamos dentro de una casa el rasgueo de una guitarra» _(Cossío, Confesiones, 68); _«Se escuchó el estruendo de matraca de un palo golpeando velozmente contra los barrotes de una reja»_ (Caballero Bonald, Casa, 210); «_Se ponía la mano en la oreja y agachaba la cabeza con la mano en la oreja como si no lo escuchara bien»_ (Quiñones, Viento, 222). En fin, la muestra más ilustre de este empleo de escuchar está en la Égloga III de Garcilaso: «_En el silencio solo se escuchaba / un susurro de abejas que sonaba » (Obras, 127). _Es deseable, sin duda, expresarse con precisión, pero esta conveniencia no debe llevarnos al extremo de condenar un desplazamiento semántico bastante arraigado en el idioma y en su nivel culto.


----------



## Pedro Felipe

gs3 said:


> Creo que es muy posible que el origen de este mal uso esté en la gran cantidad de inmigrantes de sudamérica. En cualquier caso, suena muy mal a mis oídos españoles y deberíamos evitar que este uso se extienda.


Esta es una afirmación triste. Las variantes del español no son eufemismos para tolerar expresiones impropias. Los hispanohablantes tenemos un patrimonio común, que por fortuna trasciende las fronteras. En Colombia (como en cualquier otro país donde se habla español), escuchar es una manera de oír, y oír es percibir sonidos.


----------



## Aviador

Pedro Felipe said:


> Esta es una afirmación triste. [...]


Estoy de acuerdo. No se debe escupir al cielo. gs3 debería buscar entre las intervenciones de nuestros colegas españoles del foro. Seguramente se llevaría una gran sorpresa.

Saludos.


----------



## Bloodsun

No voy a leer todo el hilo, y tampoco entrar en polémica. Sólo apunto que, en la Argentina que yo conozco, ya prácticamente nadie usa el verbo oír, sino que se usa escuchar para todas las situaciones.

Eso no quita que todavía se hallen casos aislados en que alguien dice: "¿me oís?" u "oíme". Pero suena tan poco habitual que cualquiera se le reiría en la cara. Eso en Argentina, pero no en todo el país (en algunas provincias es más común el "oíme").

Personalmente, tuve ocasión de reflexionar sobre oír y escuchar, y aunque sé que existe una diferencia, considero que no es tan significativa como para armar tanto escándalo porque algunas personas escuchemos y no oigamos. Hoy en día, el verbo escuchar se ha adueñado de las acepciones del verbo oír, hasta llegar a significar ambos lo mismo. No importa si esto está bien o no, es una transformación de la lengua. Y como tal, yo creo que es válido que cada quien lo use como quiera.

En rigor, dicen que *oír* es percibir sonidos, y *escuchar* es aplicar el oído para oír. Pues bien, entonces al escuchar se está necesariamente oyendo. Por extensión, entonces, escuchar es oír. Y en vez de decir: _te escucho y te oigo_ (que suena redundante, considerando que escuchar incluye a oír), podemos decir: _te escucho._ 

Lo demás es costumbre.


Saludos.


----------



## gs3

En inglés los verbos "hear" y "listen" tienen significado distinto y que correspondería a los españoles "oir" y "escuchar".  Para mi hay una diferencia radical entre "no te oigo" (no llego a percibir lo que dices) y "no te escucho" (No presto atención a lo que dices).  Son significados distintos. Me parece muy bien que en hablas de otros países se haya perdido la distinción pero en España existía y yo considero que la pérdida es negativa.  No se gana nada y se pierde claridad.   Si alguien me dice "no te escucho" ya no está claro si quiere decir "no llego a percibir lo que dices" o "no presto atención a lo que dices" (que es como yo lo interpreto).


----------



## Cebolleta

Bloodsun said:


> En rigor, dicen que *oír* es percibir sonidos, y *escuchar* es aplicar el oído para oír. Pues bien, entonces al escuchar se está necesariamente oyendo. Por extensión, entonces, escuchar es oír. Y en vez de decir: _te escucho y te oigo_ (que suena redundante, considerando que escuchar incluye a oír), podemos decir: _te escucho._
> 
> Lo demás es costumbre.
> 
> 
> Saludos.



No. Al escuchar no se oye necesariamente. Yo puedo aplicar el oído para oír y sin embargo no oír nada. Y también puedo oír sin escuchar (sin prestar atención). Escuchar y oír no son verbos redundantes.

Los cambios en el idioma en general no son ni buenos ni malos; en este caso particular usar siempre escuchar en lugar de distinguir oír de escuchar sí es un empobrecimiento.


----------



## Pedro Felipe

gs3 said:


> En inglés los verbos "hear" y "listen" tienen significado distinto y que correspondería a los españoles "oir" y "escuchar". Para mi hay una diferencia radical entre "no te oigo" (no llego a percibir lo que dices) y "no te escucho" (No presto atención a lo que dices). Son significados distintos. Me parece muy bien que en hablas de otros países se haya perdido la distinción pero en España existía y yo considero que la pérdida es negativa. No se gana nada y se pierde claridad. Si alguien me dice "no te escucho" ya no está claro si quiere decir "no llego a percibir lo que dices" o "no presto atención a lo que dices" (que es como yo lo interpreto).


 
Gs3, el DPD es formal cuando dice: "la acción de_ escuchar _es voluntaria e implica intencionalidad por parte del sujeto, a diferencia de _oír,_ que significa, sin más, ‘percibir por el oído [un sonido] o lo que [alguien] dice." 

Teniendo en cuenta la relación semántica entre las dos palabras -"_oír_ tiene un significado más general que _escuchar"_- la primera "casi siempre puede usarse en lugar de [la segunda]". 

Sobre lo contrario, se limita a decir que es "menos justificable". Ahora bien, es notable que se señale que usar _oír _por _escuchar _sea "algo que ocurría ya en el español clásico" y, más notable aun, que usar _escuchar _por _oír "_también existe desde época clásica y sigue vigente hoy, en autores de prestigio, especialmente americanos", con lo cual —es cierto— se le da un matiz regional a la cuestión (habría sido deseable una mayor precisión geográfica, pues en Colombia es una falta reprochable). De cualquier modo, el ejemplo empleado es de la última obra de... Miguel de Cervantes:

_«Su terrible y espantoso estruendo cerca y lejos se escuchaba»_

Saludos.


----------



## Valtiel

El mayor y peor problema es que la gente no presta atención a lo que dice ni a lo que dicen los demás.

Muchas veces, cuando oyes también escuchas, y siempre que escuchas oyes irremediablemente (podría haber alguna excepción muy rara, ¡ja, ja! ).

Los matices que existen entre _escuchar_ y _oír_ muchas veces se ignoran (porque existen, eso es innegable y evidente), al igual que lamentablemente ocurre con muchos otros términos. Conociendo estas diferencias es absurdo y nada recomendable obviarlas y seguir empleando ambos indistintamente. Flaco favor nos hacemos, tanto a nosotros mismos como a nuestra querida lengua.

Saludos.


----------



## melavau

Hola:


Acabo de leer el hilo y tal vez alguien ya haya comentado esto y lo he perdido, pero quería añadir una cosa. Para mí, causa bastante confusión el uso del verbo "oír" en el lenguaje hablado cuando intentas llamar la atención y dices "oye" o "oiga", por ejemplo:
_- Oye, ¿dónde está...? _

Lo que quieres es que alguien te escuche, pero usas el imperativo del verbo "oír", ¿verdad? (En inglés, por ejemplo: _Listen..._). Así que esas frases comunes quizá también puedan influenciar el uso de los verbos en otros contextos.

Si me equivoco, por favor, corregidme.


----------



## Cebolleta

melavau said:


> Hola:
> 
> *Para mí, (/A mí me)**causa bastante confusión el uso del verbo "oír" en el lenguaje hablado cuando intentas llamar la atención y dices "oye" o "oiga", por ejemplo:
> _- Oye, ¿dónde está...? _
> 
> Lo que quieres es que alguien te escuche, pero usas el imperativo del verbo "oír", ¿verdad? (En inglés, por ejemplo: _Listen..._). Así que esas frases comunes quizá también puedan influenciar *en* el uso de los verbos en otros contextos.
> 
> Si me equivoco, por favor, corregidme.



No te equivocas. Lamentablemente para mucha gente _escuchar_ = _oír_. No es algo nuevo: ocurre desde hace siglos. Curiosamente no ocurre lo mismo (casi nunca) con _mirar_-_ver_ ni _buscar_-_encontrar_.

En general el contexto indica el significado correcto, aunque en ocasiones se crean confusiones.

----

*
Para mí, causa confusión ... = En mi opinión, a cualquiera le puede confundir...
A mí me causa confusión = A mí me confunde


----------



## melavau

Cebolleta said:


> *
> Para mí, causa confusión ... = En mi opinión, a cualquiera le puede confundir...
> A mí me causa confusión = A mí me confunde




Gracias. Lo que pretendía decir era la segunda opción, pero sin querer dije la primera.


----------



## Istriano

*Oír *y *escuchar *se confunden mucho en el castellano argentino y en portugués brasileño (_escutar _por _ouvir_).

Según el diccionario argentino Clarín:



> *escuchar *1 tr/intr Oír algo prestándole atención: _Escuchaba siempre sus opiniones, pero no se atrevía a discutirlas.__ / Me escuchó entre compadecido y maravillado. /__ Siempre le reprocha que no sabe escuchar_. *§ 2 tr Percibir algo con el oído: La sala era demasiado grande y no se lo escuchaba. / Escuché las campanadas de las doce.*§3 tr Prestar atención a una advertencia, un consejo, una oferta, etc.: _La AFA está abierta para escuchar todas las propuestas_. § 4 tr _Oír con placer determinada música__: Solo escucho música clásica.
> _



Según los diccionarios de Oxford y de Collins podemos saber que este uso también puede ocurrir en España (porque está escrito espLA [especially Latin America] y no solo LA).


----------



## Istriano

*escuchar*. 


> En rigor, debe distinguirse entre oír, 'percibir por el oído', y escuchar, 'aplicar el oído para oír' o 'prestar atención a lo que se oye'. Pero en el uso esta distinción no
> se aplica siempre de manera estricta. Abundan las pruebas de ello; por ejemplo, _No me estás oyendo_ suele usarse como '_no me estás escuchando_'. Y en la literatura
> es frecuente escuchar como 'oír"...En fin, la muestra más ilustre de este empleo de escuchar está en la Égloga III de Garcilaso: _«En el silencio solo
> se escuchaba / un susurro de abejas que sonaba» _(Obras, 127). Es deseable, sin duda, expresarse con precisión, pero esta conveniencia
> no debe llevarnos al extremo de condenar un desplazamiento semántico bastante arraigado en el idioma y en su nivel culto.



(Manuel Seco, Diccionario de dudas y dificultades de la lengua española; RAE)


----------



## swift

El primero de tus enlaces está roto. Aquí está, pues, el artículo: http://www.elcastellano.org/tomaseloy.html


----------



## JuLePe

De la mismísima Real Academia Española:
*escuchar.*
(Del lat. vulg. _ascultāre_, lat. _auscultāre_).
*1. *tr. Prestar atención a lo que se oye.
*2. *tr. Dar oídos, atender a un aviso, consejo o sugerencia.
*3. *intr. Aplicar el oído para oír algo.
*4. *prnl. Hablar o recitar con pausas afectadas._
Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_

Muchos parecen ignorar la acepción 3 pero es perfectamente legítima.


----------



## swift

No habíamos pensado en el _DRAE_...


----------



## gs3

Todas las acepciones que el DRAE da para "escuchar" implican una intención deliberada de oir. 

"Escuchó sus argumentos con atención pero no le convenció." Uso correcto.

"Andaba distraido por la calle cuando escuchó una explosión" me parece incorrecto y creo que "oyó" sería más adecuado. 

Me enseñaron que "se oye sin querer y se escucha queriendo".


----------



## Dr. Fumbles

Entiendo los dos pero solo uso escuchar.  Y esto es por que siempre he escuchado (oído) escuchar.  Entonces es más natural.


----------



## Istriano

gs3 said:


> Todas las acepciones que el DRAE da para "escuchar" implican una intención deliberada de oir.
> 
> "Escuchó sus argumentos con atención pero no le convenció." Uso correcto.
> 
> "Andaba distraido por la calle cuando escuchó una explosión" me parece incorrecto y creo que "oyó" sería más adecuado.
> 
> Me enseñaron que "se oye sin querer y se escucha queriendo".


El uso de los verbos es algo relativo...
En Argentina se dice: _mirar _(o _ver_) _televisión/películas _y _hablar _(o _decir) boludeces/la verdad..._
Entonces, hay situaciones en que los verbos_ oír/escuchar_, _mirar/ver_, _hablar/decir_ se neutralizan.
No es el fin del mundo.


----------



## loudspeaker

FESARGENTINA said:


> Va... no es que no se use para nada, pero me parece que se usa muy infrecuentemente, y cada dia menos. Como en el ejemplo de hablar por telefono, en que yo diria que un 95% del tiempo, si no "oigo" algo, digo "no te escucho/e" en vez de usar "oigo/oi".
> 
> Capaz que es una diferencia de generaciones. Ahora que me pongo a pensar, me parece que la gente vieja tendria la tendencia de usar mas "oir". Por lo menos mas que los jovenes..



Cuando hablaba por teléfono al principio con alguien,  me        solían decir " no te escucho" y me quedé bastante cortada y no sabía si decirle: "pues te llamo otro día, a ver si te apetece escucharme".
Ahora me voy acostumbrando pero me sigue pareciendo extraño.


----------



## Dr. Fumbles

loudspeaker said:


> Cuando hablaba por teléfono al principio con alguien,  me        solían decir " no te escucho" y me quedé bastante cortada y no sabía si decirle: "pues te llamo otro día, a ver si te apetece escucharme". Ahora me voy acostumbrando pero me sigue pareciendo extraño.


  Dije en mi post que no es que no entiendo oír, es que no lo uso. Dices que todavía te parece extraño, lo más parecido en inglés de que puedo pensar es como mi abuela dice icebox pero yo no, suelo decir fridge, scratch that, siempre digo fridge. Como Fesargentina dice "Capaz que es una diferencia de generaciones." y "me parece que la gente vieja tendria la tendencia de usar mas "oir"." Creo que este es el caso, mi amiga no lo uso tampoco y tenemos los dos 23 años, ni otro amigo mío si me está acordando correctamente. ¿Qué piensas? Y si no te molestará, ¿me explicarías como es un uso extraño decir escuchar en vez de oír? Es decir como es que te es raro. Quiero entenderlo mejor, gracias de antemano.


----------



## loudspeaker

Dr. Fumbles said:


> Dije en mi post que no es que no entiendo oír, es que no lo uso. Dices que todavía te parece extraño, lo más parecido en inglés de que puedo pensar es como mi abuela dice icebox pero yo no, suelo decir fridge, scratch that, siempre digo fridge. Como Fesargentina dice "Capaz que es una diferencia de generaciones." y "me parece que la gente vieja tendria la tendencia de usar mas "oir"." Creo que este es el caso, mi amiga no lo uso tampoco y tenemos los dos 23 años, ni otro amigo mío si me está acordando correctamente. ¿Qué piensas? Y si no te molestará, ¿me explicarías como es un uso extraño decir escuchar en vez de oír? Es decir como es que te es raro. Quiero entenderlo mejor, gracias de antemano.



Creo que no has entendido o, quizás, no he explicado bien. No es raro para mí que los jóvenes dicen "escuchar" en vez de "oír". El que es extraño es cuando la gente dice por teléfono "no te escucho" en vez de " no te oigo". Tú tienes clara la diferencia hear/listen crei yo. Ahora espero que entiendes ya.


----------



## pikkabbu

Dr. Fumbles said:


> ¿me explicarías como es un uso extraño decir escuchar en vez de oír? Es decir como es que te es raro. Quiero entenderlo mejor, gracias de antemano.



Opino que recibir un sonido de forma pasiva o no deseada es algo diferente a prestar atención voluntaria.
Por tanto, son dos situaciones diferentes.

Cuando el vocabulario usa una misma palabra (escuchar) para ambas situaciones, se abren las puertas a confusiones y perdemos calidad en nuestra comunicación.

Hay otros casos en el idioma, como "piso" que puede referirse a la planta (la altura) o a una vivienda. Según el contexto, entendemos altura o vivienda. 

Pero si bien podemos en ciertos casos levantar la duda analizando el contexto y la situación, no por tanto me parece recomendable abandonar una palabra para confundir dos sentidos diferentes en una sola. Ni que hablemos de traducciones automáticas, los ordenadores no saben analizar el contexto ni las intenciones.

Ejemplo:

Marta: "has de pasar el aspirador".
...
Marta: "¡¡HAS DE PASAR EL ASPIRADOR!!
Pedro: ¡Ya te he oído! No hace falta gritar.
Marta: Es que, como nunca me escuchas.

¿A qué se refiere Marta? A que Pedro no se percata de lo que ella dice si no grita, o que Pedro nunca presta atención a lo que ella dice?
A nivel de la relación, es muy diferente. Y a nivel de lo que siga en la conversación, lo puede ser aun mucho más.

Pedro: Es que a veces hablas bajito.  (piensa que Marta se refiere a oír)
Marta: Hazte el zoco. Sabes muy bien a qué me refiero.   (se arma la confusión)
Pedro: Pues... no te entiendo. ¿Qué quieres decir?
Marta: ¡Sabes MUY bien lo que quiero decir! No me escuchas NUNCA.   (ella se refiere a prestarle atención)
Pedro: No se... será por el ruido.  (ahora entiende "escuchar" en el sentido de oír)
Marta: (enfurecida ahora) Sí, ¡por el ruido será! Siempre que hablo yo, hay ruido. Pero cuando habla la Carmen, ya no hay ruido, ¿no? A ella la escuchas perfectamente. (sigue confundiendo oír y escuchar)


Paro porque los ingredientes de una buena escena de matrimonio ya están dispuestos. Por culpa de usar mal una palabra.


----------



## aprendiendo argento

pikkabbu said:


> Cuando el vocabulario usa una misma palabra (escuchar) para ambas situaciones, se abren las puertas a confusiones y perdemos calidad en nuestra comunicación.


No concuerdo completamente.
_Guapo _o_ parado _y _paro _no significan la misma cosa en España, y en la Argentina, pero el contexto ayuda mucho.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches:

El tema ya ha sido debatido hasta la saciedad y no queda mucho por añadir. El hilo queda cerrado.
Gracias por vuestras intervenciones.
Martine (Mod...)


----------

